# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  جاوبنــــــــــــــي بصراحه]]....~

## ورده محمديه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*مسائكم انوار محمد وآل محمد* 

*كيفكم ؟..**أخبار الحلوييين* 


*موضوعنا اليوم ..ينطرح سؤال من قِبل أحد الاعضاء والا يجي بعدهـ يجاوب بكل صراحه ومن ثم يطرح سؤال جديد للي بعدهـ*
*طبعاً مجرد جواب فقط لا غير* 
*وممنوع الاقتباس و الاخد والعطا بالكلام حتى ما يتحول الموضوع الى دردشه* 


*وسلامتكم ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ببدأ مع أول سؤال =)*



*    ... طموحاتكـ  \ ــــــــي بالحياهـ؟!!*

----------


## عنيده

طموحي كبيييير في الحياه  ..

يعني ما راح اقدر اجاوب في سطور  :bigsmile:  ..

سؤالي : تتوقع الحياه تنصفك/ي ؟؟

----------


## رنيم الحب

*سؤالي : تتوقع الحياه تنصفك/ي ؟؟*
*أشعر دومآ أن الحيآة ضدي* 
*وأحيآنآآ ترآودني أفكآرآ سلبية تشلُ تفكيري * 
*وأسئلة لآ أجد جوآبــــآآ شآفيآ لهــــآ* 
*وقد أغرق في متآهات الحيآة وقسآآوتها* 
*لكنني أؤؤمـــــــن بأن كل إنسآن لآبد وأن يتجرع هموم الحيآة* 
*فالحيآة لآتسير على وتيرة وآحدة* 
*فيوم مريح.. وآخر مؤلم ..* 
*ولآبد وأن نصبر على البلآءونحتسب الأجر عند الله* 
*(فما أصآبنا لم يكن ليُخطئنآ وما أخطأنا لم يكن ليُصيبنا )* 
*وحمدآآ لله على كل حــــآآل* 

*سؤآآلـــــــــــــــــــي هو ..*
*هل شعرت..تِ  يومآآ أنك تتمنين الموت* 
*وماهو سبب الشعور بالرغبة في الخــــلآص من الحيآة ..؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بصراحه صادفتني أكثر من مرهـ..*
*احتمال يكون السبب كثرت الضغوط النفسيه وعدم الاتياح*
*على الرغم من ذلك اتمناه ولا اتمناه بالوقت نفسه ....*
*امممم*

*لاني لما ااقدم اي شي  ينفعني لأخرتي ..ولاني اطمح  لتحقيق حوائجي الدنيويه’واستشعر طعم  لحياتي التي ممررتُ بها*


*....ماهو اصعب موقف مر عليكـ \ـــي في حياتك ؟*

----------


## عنيده

مواقف كثيره صعبه علي ..

بس يمكن اكثر شي لما اطريت اني اخبر وحده برسوبها في الثانوي ..

سؤالي : شنو الشي الا تتمناه في حياتك يصير ؟؟

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

واااااااااااااااااااو أشياء وآجد ماقدر احصرها ولآ أقولها  :embarrest:  !

بس أكثر شييي 

ربي يسعد الا في بالي  :in_love: 


يوم له ذكرى قي حياتك ؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*كل يوم يجمعنا معاً ...*


*ماهو رايكـ \ ـــــــي  بالحب ؟*

----------


## عنيده

ما اقددر اتحجى عنه الا بالشعر و القصص ...

و ما اجمله من بيت الى قيس في محبوبته ليلى ..

امر ع الديار لعلي اراهم او ارى من يراهم ..

بيت من قصيده رائعه احسه وفى لكل كلمات الحب ..

لو بتخلوني اتكلم من الحين الى باجر عن الحب ما بسكت ..

سؤالي : شنو تطمع له في المستقبل عمليا ؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عمليا 

ارتقي مع جماعتي المنضمة اليها الى ما هو افضل  
ونقدم عملنا بنية خالصة لوجه الله
وخدمة اهل البيت عليهم السلام
 :amuse: 
كيف ترى/ين الحياة؟؟؟ :huh:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

بلا طعم ولا لون .....




..... كيف يكون شعورك \ــــي اثناء الانتظار؟؟ !

*

----------


## ليلاس

*على وششك الج ــــــنون ..*

*هل أنت/تِ سسسعيد/هـ ..؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

حالياً لا اعتقد!
ولكن......
اذا شاء الرب سأكون سعيده =)


ما أجمل مرحلة بحياتك \ ــــــــــــي ؟!

*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*بالنسبة لي كـــــــــآآنت مرحلة ثآني ثآنوي من أجمل مرآآحل العمــــــر* 
*ويآريتها تنعـــــآآد بكل تفآصيلها* 
*بالدرآآسة ..والأصحـآب والمدرســــآآت* 
*لكن هيهــــآآت أن يعود الزمــــآآن يومـــــــــآآ* 


*هل تعـــــــــآآني من مشكلة تقلق حيــآآتك .. !!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نعم ...
ثنتين مو وحده!

هل انت \ــــــــي من انصار الفيس بوك؟
*

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

هههههههههههههههه

لا اصلا ماعمري فتحته ماشتهي 

 هل انتي /توئيدي ركوب السيارة بالنسبة للبنات

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
خدومه غناتي سؤالك مو وواضح 
اذا كان ركوب السياره فالكل ما يستغني عن هالشي 

وااذا كان قصدك سياقة السياره فبكون من المعارضين 

وشكراً 



*

----------


## التوبي

أين السؤال ؟؟؟ للبعدهُ

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

متى يقسو قلبك ؟؟
*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

عندما تُفارقني رحمة مولاتي الزهراء صل الله عليها وعلى ذويها ..

!!

والآن ،،
دعني اسألك ، وأجبني !!!
~
ماعلاقتك وَ الليل !
(بمعنى " هل تجده أنيس ! أم تراه تصدر منه أصوات الوحدة والحزن ! أم ماذا ! )

~
محتوى جميل..
سلمتم
موفقين إن شاء الله
بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## رنيم الحب

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنــــــآآ بهم يا الله..~ 

ماعلاقتك وَ الليل !
(بمعنى " هل تجده أنيس ! أم تراه تصدر منه أصوات الوحدة والحزن ! أم ماذا ! )


كآن لي علآقة حميمة مع الليل .. فهو مصدر الهدوء ومنطلق للتفكير 
إلآ إنهُ لآيخلوو من االشعور بالحزن والوحد ة والضيق أحيــــآآنآ 

أما الآن فعلاقتي مع بزوغ الفجر وإشرآآقة الشمس 
أجدها مصدرآآ للرآحة والطمـأنينة والهدوء النفسي 


********



أما سؤآلي فهو.. 
ماهو شعورك حينما تكون عآجزآ عن تحقيق أبسط الأشيآآء ..؟؟



يسلموو أحبتي على الطرح الرآآئع 
موفقين لكل خير .. 
تحيــآآتي القلبية..
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*إحبـآآط نفسي ..* 

*ماهو شعورك  عندما يفوت الأوان ولا تتحقق احلامك ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

انكســـــــــــــــــــــــــــار ....
.............

س..~  من اكثر شخصية جدبتك في المنتدى ؟!!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وايييييييد شخصيات بالنسبه لييي 

اول شخصيه جذبتني ولفتت انتباهي حبيبة قلبي(دمعة على السطور)
والغاليه على قلبي شذى الزهراء 
وشخصيه مميزه جدا جدا عندي أخي الكريم قطرة عطاء..احسه اانسان من جد مثقف 
والاخ التوبي له دور فعال بقسم الشعر وله حس اادبي رائع في ااغلب ردوده 

او ووووو ...الخ’’ بصراحه لو اعدد ااتعب ااكتفي بهالحـد



السؤال نفسه للي بعدي 


*

----------


## التوبي

*كان المنتدى جداب لكثرة الأعضاء والحماس الذي كان بين الأعضاء* 
*حتى أصبح الان كما نرى أعضاء على عدد الأصابع ينظرون للمشاركه* 
*عن بعد وكأنهم يقول لا تستحق التعقيب على المشاركة* 
*رغم أني مشرف القسم الأدبي في أحد اكبار المنتديات* 
*لكن إعجابي بالزملاء جعلني أقضي أغلب أوقاتي هُنا* 
*وكل من يحترم قلمي أقـدم لهُ إعجابي* 
*وكل الأعضاء أخوان لي بدون إستثناء* 
*تحياتي* 
*السؤال هو ؟؟من ياتي بعدي يعلق على مقالتي..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

[QUOTE=التوبي;1227316] *كان المنتدى جداب لكثرة الأعضاء والحماس الذي كان بين الأعضاء*

*من جد كان المنتدى قبل احلى واحلى لوجود بينا الاعضاء الكبار في السن وثقافتهم..*
*والشباب ومرحهم وتفهم سوا كان من بنات او اولااد .*
*كان فيه روح الحماس والنشاط والكل يحب الحضور ((كأنه دوام رسمي*  
*حتى أصبح الان كما نرى أعضاء على عدد الأصابع* 
*صح صارت الاعضاء تنعد على الاصابع والغياب بدون سبب اولهم انا !*
*وان شاء الله وتمنى رجوع الاعضاءويرجع الاحماس والنشاط* 
*ينطرون للمشاركه عن بعد وكأنهم يقول لا تستحق التعقيب على المشاركة*
*بنسبه للرد((اني عندي يكتب كلمه لو وحده من باب الذوق افضل من انه يمر على الموضوع بدون*
*حتى كلمة يسلموو*
*لا فوق هذا الموضوع حلو ويستاهل الرد لكن جفا في الرد من بعض الاعضاء*  
*رغم أني مشرف القسم الأدبي في أحد اكبار المنتديات* 
*لكن إعجابي بالزملاء جعلني أقضي أغلب أوقاتي هُنا* 
*من ذوقك اخي الكريم..وان شاء الله يكون المنتدى والاعضاء عند حسن طنك فيهم* 
*بس ويش اسم المنتدى يا مشرفنا<<فضول* 
*وكل من يحترم قلمي أقـدم لهُ إعجابي*
احساس *قلمك رائع* اخي التوبي ..وبدون مجامله ما اعتبرها خرابيش على قولتك 
*دمت ودم قلمك* الذي هو رمز من رمواز الابدع . 
*وكل الأعضاء أخوان لي بدون إستثناء* 
*من طيب اصلك وقلبك خيو ..*
*تحياتي*
*تحياتي لك قبل قلمك ..* 
*السؤال هو ؟؟من ياتي بعدي يعلق على مقالتي* 
*السؤال هو؟! ماذا تفعل اذا سمعت كلمه تجرح قلبك من اعز الناس عندك؟!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
اسكت ولا كااني سمعت شي حتى لو سببت لي جرح...

........... بلد تتمنى تزورهـ ؟ ولماذا!
*

----------


## التوبي

*اتمنى أزور مدينة عدن* 

*الانها أصل العروبة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
سؤالك؟!

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

السؤال طلع رحله عفر .؟!!



احم احم اني بحط سؤال عن اخوي التوبي ....

((ويش تسوي في شخص عزيز عليك و زعلان منك ؟!و ودك ترضيه؟!

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
اني تعرفيني زييييييييين ...اطنش ولا ااجيب خبر هههههههه 
لا جد ...كلمتين حلوه من شفاتك تكون مثل البلسم على قلبهم  +شويه تدليعهـ خخخ
((على قولتهم كلمة الطيب تغلب الطبيب))
 ...واذا مصختها ولا رضت كف على وجها  ولعمرها ماترضى  ههههه..>شريره <امزح




((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟

*

----------


## التوبي

*أقولها لأأمي*

*كلمة عدبتني لمن تقولها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 

لمن استوطنو وااحتلو وتربعو في ااوساط القلب ..
ومن ثم رحلو بلا عودهـ وتركو خلفهم دمعة حارقه و  قلب محطم معذب  




.....قدوتك في الحياهـ؟؟!!
*

----------


## التوبي

[quote=أنيـ القلب ـن;1227457]



> *كان المنتدى جداب لكثرة الأعضاء والحماس الذي كان بين الأعضاء*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *من جد كان المنتدى قبل احلى واحلى لوجود بينا الاعضاء الكبار في السن وثقافتهم..*
> *والشباب ومرحهم وتفهم سوا كان من بنات او اولااد .*
> *كان فيه روح الحماس والنشاط والكل يحب الحضور ((كأنه دوام رسمي*  
> *حتى أصبح الان كما نرى أعضاء على عدد الأصابع* 
> ...



عذراً من الواجب أن أشكر ألأخت أنين القلب على المداخلة الرائعة 
والرد الموفق على ما يحبسُ أنفاسي من معانة هنا وهناك 
أما الجوب على سؤالك منتدى هو نبراس القطيف 
منهُ وفيه تعلمتُ كلما لذيّ من خرابيش 
وجوابي على سؤال الأخت حم  
قدوتي في الحياة هو من تربيتُ في كنفه أي  
أبي رحمه الله 
وأمي يرحمها الله  
سؤالي هو أي الأقسام تفضل في المنتدى ؟ ولماذا؟؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*العفو اخي التوبي.......*

........

سؤالي هو أي الأقسام تفضل في المنتدى ؟ ولماذا؟؟
كل قسم له ميزه
قسم الشعر ..احب الاشعار ...الصور ..انمي 

......

س...في ويش استغليتو..يوم الجهازالضافي؟!!

----------


## التوبي

*الشعر طبعاً  لان  فيه هوايتي*

*الجواب ولو أن السؤال ماواضح  يوم الأجازه الأضافي قضية  في النوم و التمشيه*
*سؤالي  لو غلط  بحقك شخص  بدون قصد يعني عفوي  كيف يكون رد الفعل من جانبك*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

س...في ويش استغليتو..يوم الجهازالضافي؟   :embarrest: = *يوم الأجازه الأضافي ((المعذره* 

*............*

*سؤالي لو غلط بحقك شخص بدون قصد يعني عفوي كيف يكون رد الفعل من جانبك*

*طال ما اني اعرف انه شخص عفوي ولا قصده يجرحني اكيد ما بزعل عليه* 
*((وبرد عليه بالطف وبفهمه با اذب هذا غلظ ..!<<ام السان*

*...........*

*ماذا تفعل اذا كنت تحب و الصمت طبعك ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*أكل علك طول النهار*

*ماذا تقول لو طلبوا منك الكلام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مابقول شي واحتمال كبير بسكت ...لانه صمتي يغلب على كلاامي!

أمنيه لطالما حلمت\ـــــــــي بتحقيقها ولا زلت\ــــــــي قيد الانتظار ...فما هي؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*هــذا أنـا أرفــع يـديّ تــوســـلاً* 
*وأرمق بطرفي داعـياً ربُ السماا* 
*أمـوتُ شهيداً في سبيلِهِ طــالباً* 
*و ألقاهُ مخطوباً بقطراتِ الدماا* 

*رسمه تحب أن ترسمها ما هذه الرسمه ؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ورده ...او عيون*
*...........*

*هل يوجد شخص ترتاح بث همومك لديه ؟!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
لالالالا ولا احد غير رربي 

ماهو رايكم بــــ ورده محمديه بكل صراحه ..؟ مع ذكر عيوبي قبل مزاياي ؟!!!’’
واذ ااحد اخد مني موقف بيوم يعترف لي هنا ....~

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

> *لالالالا ولا احد غير رربي* 
> 
> *ماهو رايكم بــــ ورده محمديه بكل صراحه ..؟ مع ذكر عيوبي قبل مزاياي ؟!!!’’*
> *واذ ااحد اخد مني موقف بيوم يعترف لي هنا ....~*



 
يعجز السان عن التعبير لك ((عزيزه وغاليه ..وكلك خييييييير ..وبركة و ربي يحفظك 




......................
الانسان لابد ان يكون له *شخص* 

سواء قريب او بعيد يشكي له همومه ويحس انه *اقرب* له من اي *شخص* اخر ويرتاح لما *يشكي له* 

*السؤال ..من اقرب شخص لكم ؟!!*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-10-2011)

----------


## التوبي

أستاذي الذي تفوقتُ عليه بخرابيشي

لو طلب منك التعبير بسطرين ماذا ستكتب

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*التعبير عن امممم...*


*احترام المشاعر ؟*

*علمتني دروب الحياة* *احترام* *مشاعر الاخرين .. علمتني دروب الحياة أن مشاركة الاخرين في أحزانهم وافراحهم هي أقوى دليل على انسانيتنا* 


*عندما نمسح دمعة .. عندما نواسي بكلمة .. عندما نضمد جرحا..عندما نفتح نافذة للنور .. عندما نفتح بابا للأمل عند ..*
*ذلك أيها الانسان ستشعر حقا بأنك انسان .*

*........................*


*يقوم البعض بجرح مشاعر الآخرين غير متعمدين ...*

*س .. فكم مره جرحت انسان عزيز عليك متعمد ؟!!
*

----------


## التوبي

جرحت بدون قصد مرة و لكني عندها أحسستُ بإني

أنا الذي إنجرحت لا ني تسببت في ألم إنسان هكرهت الحياة

وقد إنجرحتُ في بداية مشواري من أحدي

 الأخوات فرددتُ عليها بكل طيب حتى نخيلتها

تذوب كالشمعة من الاسف فأجبتها بقصدة 

تسامح و أسترجعتها ثلاث سنوات مضت

ومازلت هي والقصيدة في خيالي

الحمدلله أعتب ولا أحقد أفتخر بضعف قلمي

أمام ضربات الأخرين الطيب غلب الطبيب

س كم مرة تعرضت للجرح ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الحمدلله رب العالمين على نعمة النسيان ...يمكن انجرحت بس ما احمل على ااحد وانسى بسرعه ولا كاانه صار شي عشان كدا ما يحضرني اي موقف  :)


اجمل ذكرى في حياتك ومستحيل تنساها؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*نجاتي من حادث

 توقع منَ راى السيارة بإني قبرتُ في لحدي

ما أجمل موضوع قرأته في حياتك

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اجمل موضوع؟!! امممممممم* 

*ما ادري* 

*فيه مواضيع وايد حليوه سوى كانت ((ثقافية وادبية,..او دينية ..غراميه وعاطفيه ....خر* 


*...............*
*كيف تقضي وقت فراغك ؟!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
النت النوم الطبخ هههههه لو شغل البيت 


شنو الشي الا يشغل بالك ااكثر شي قبل لا تنام \ــــــي ؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اذا كان احد زعلان مني ....*

*..............*


*هل انت _ي  من نوع لي ايشكي همومك الى شخص قريب لك او على ورقه ؟!!*

----------


## التوبي

*ترك الصلاه يجيب الأرق على الورق أشكو الهموم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
كم نسبة الفرح بحياتك؟؟!!*

----------


## التوبي

*ففتي  ففتي

كم ساعة تجلس على النت ؟؟*

----------


## Hussain.T

اممممم..

كل يوم وحسب الروآقهـ أحيآنا..ما ليي خلق أدش!

وأحيآنا من أدخل البيت وينك يآ الحبيب ويييييينك..!

ههههه

كم وجبة تآكل في اليوووم؟؟!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
على الفتره الاخيره ادا نص اليوم  

ماهي الصفه التي تطلق عليك\ــكِ غالباً ؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*ثلاث وجبات

كم عدد مشاركات في المنتدى*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يؤ ماانتبهت اان شبل رد قبلي 

امم مشاركاتي وايييييييييد خخخ (13,816)

سؤالي نفسه ...ماهي الصفه التي تطلق عليك غالباً ؟

*

----------


## Hussain.T

نحيييييييييييييييييييس...!!

ههههههه

^_^

مــا  رأيك بالمنتدى؟!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

المنتدى بيتي الثاني و شهادتي فيه مجروحه ..
 يضم ااخوهـ واخوات  لي ’’لم تلدهم اامي لكن ااحببتهم كثيراً
 وبصراحه رايي فيه على الفتره الاخيره خامل جداً  ووافتقد الكثير من الا عضاء  ورغم ذالك ااحببت جدانه و هو ملاذي ومقري




متى ااخر مرهـ بكيت ؟ وليش ؟!!
*

----------


## التوبي

*أخر مرة بكيت عندما شكيت

ليش لاني ما حكيت 

لو عندك قلم من تهديه له؟؟و لماذا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اممم اهديه ااشخاص غاليين  على قلبي وااكن ليهم معزه ومحبه 

..ولماذا؟  حتى يعبرو لي عن مشاعرهم وااعرف من ااكون بالنسبه ليهم 

من الشخص الي تتمنى ياخذ فرحك علشان ماتشوفه حزين؟



*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*صار لي فتره ماشفت الفرح بس لو عندي بتكون الى ( اليتيم _ه*

*..........*

*اغلى هدية جت لك ومن عند من ؟!!*

----------


## التوبي

*أغلى هديه مخالفه من البلديه

س ما أصعب يوم مر عليك ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*خبر وفاة من كان لي اخ وصديق وكاتم اسراري ((ولد اختي ...*


*كم عدد الاصدقاء لذيك؟!!*

----------


## التوبي

*كل من حولي صديق لي

ما هو الحلم المستقبلي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*افتح محل  (فن التجميل ... بس هع هيهات * 


*.......*

*هل تكره _ي  شخص من الاقراب ؟!!*

----------


## التوبي

*نهي لا

هل لديك تخصص في مجال ما ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اممممممم ما ااعتقد 

حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون...؟؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*من محطة التلفزيون

لاني شارك مرة واحدة فقط 

ما أفضل أكله أكلتها في حيانك ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الباشميل عفر 


 قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليه ...؟؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*وجه مبتسم طويل الشعر والخشم

ينظر فوق يــم النجم

لو عندك  ورقه وقلم وطلب منك جمله ماذا تكتب ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تسلك المرأة طريق العبيد لتسود الرجل .. ويسلك الرجل طريق الأسياد لتستعبده المرأة -


ماهو اكثر شئ تخشاه...؟؟ 
*

----------


## التوبي

*الخروج عما يحمد عقباه  وأحب المحافظه على رضاه

حتى لا يخيبُ أملي وظني يوم لقياه أعني رباه

ما أسعد يوم في حياتك ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اسعد يوم في حياتي بيكون لما ااشوف الفرحه بعيون اامي 


 قطار حياتك الى اين يتجه ؟ 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ألى لقاء الرب الطريق الذي ليس منهُ مهرب

لم نخلق للأكل ولا للمشرب

بماذا أنت ترغب ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ارغب برضا الرب 

حقيبة اسرارك عند من تودعها؟ 
*

----------


## التوبي

*أسراري في قلبي

ما هي امنيتك في الحياة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*رايت  العباس عليه السلام << (حلم )* 


*كيف تقضي يوم الخميس ؟!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ااقضيه من الظهر الى الليل  في بيتكم هههههههههههه

موقف ادمع عينيك من شدة الفرح..؟؟

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*حياك الله ورده محمديه على العين و الراس والبيت بيتك* 

*.............*
*اكثر موقف دمعت عيوني له من الفرح (نجاح عملية قلب كانت نسبتها نجاحها*
* 3 %  الى ابـــــــــــــي* 




*............*


*هل انت-ي حساس-ه ؟!*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-18-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*سم تايم  بعض الاوقات

هل أنت سياسي ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لالالا 

ااخر مكالمه جتك من منو وكم مدتها؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*من شاعر يرقد على السرير الأبيض

تقريباً خمس دقائق 

نوع الفطور اليوم ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مو تبع فطرات ااكتفي بكوب شاي ..

كم بلد زرت ؟وشنو ااكثر بلد اعجبك؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*تو متش  كتير 

أفضل بلدة سوريا و لبنان

ما هو اللون المفضل و اليوم المفضل من أيام الأسبوع ؟؟

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
امم اللون مافيه لون معين !! 
اليوم الاربعاء بالتاكيد

السؤال نفسه...

*

----------


## التوبي

*الأبيض بالرغم من أنهُ لون الكفن ولكن كل شي أبيض محبوب

خصوصاً الهارت والسيارات و الملابس

ما أفضل الاوقات التى ترتاح فيها ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الفجر وقت الراحه والهدوء 

شنو ااول شي يخطر على بالك لما تفتح \ـــــي النت ؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*أدخل موضوع ذكر الفاتحة للمؤمنين

التعبير عنما في النفس و قسم الأخبار

و المواضيع اللطاف التي  تضعهم الأخت عفاف 

السؤال نفسه ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اول شي اافتح الايميل ااشوف الناسات هذا اادا كان لي خلق واادا مالي خلق حطيته بالخارج  وااشارك  بالمنتدى لو الفيس

مكان تلجأ له لما تكون\ــــي  مضايق\ـــــه ؟


*

----------


## التوبي

*أنظر مياة البحر و أشكو ضيقي 

و أنا هناك وحيدي

حتي لو كان عني بعيدي

السؤال  يعاد كالمعتاد ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الجأ لوسادتي 

كيف تقضي ييومك ؟ وكم عدد ساعات نومك!!!
*

----------


## التوبي

*هذي يبلها روايه طريله ما هي قصيره

حكايه الفتاة الصغيره

التي تلبس العبايئه القصيرة

التي وقعت في يد خالها أسيره

ساعات النوم غير محدد حسب الاجواء اليوم نمت عن أمس واليوم

نفس الكوتشن اي نفس السوال ؟؟
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

> [/SIZE][/FONT][/B]



 

*اجلس من صباح على 7 او 8 احب الهدوء وقضي فيه (شخبطه +رسم + النت* 

*من ساعه 12 الى 3 (شغل البيت ...*

*من 3 الى 5 (النت +اذا فيها طلعه احيان الى الاهل او الاصدقاء* 

*ساعه 6 (طبخ + شغل البيت* 


*في الليل ( النت + كاتبة خوطري + احيان اختلي بنفسي وشعل شمعه فيها توسل با اهل البيت عليهم السلام* 

*تخصيص وقت ولو قليل قبل لا انام بذكر موتانا ولو با آيه* 

*حدي الاقصى في السهر وحده رحت ايام المسخره هع* 

*روتين يومي وله الحمد على كل حال ..* 

*عدد ساعات نومي يا 9 او 10 ساعات على حسب* 

.............

*السؤال (( هل تحب-ي احد يعاتبك ؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*إذا كان شايل عليّ عتاب لا مانع من ذلك

سوالي ما أحب المواضيع لديك ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*سبق وطرحت اخي التوبي هذا السؤال وجوابت عليه  على حسب الموضوع * 

*(يعني فيه مواضيع وايد حليوه وتعجبك سوى كانت ثقافيه ..دينيه .. عاميه .. غراميه.. ........خر* 

*بس عن نفسي احب اكثر شي المواضيع تحليل الشخصيات ..علم النفس ..تطوير الذات ..*


*س (الى من تلجأ وقت حزنك وزعلك ؟؟*

----------


## التوبي

*تم الجواب عليه

ألجى الي زرقت مياة البحر و ألقي بنظراتي

وأفرغ ما في نفسي من هموم حتى ولو كانت كالسموم فليكن هذا معلوم 

س حرفك المفضل

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ههههههههههه وحده بوحده .......*


*حرفي المفضل  ( الميم + العين ...*


*نفس السؤال ماهو حرفك المفضل ؟؟*

----------


## التوبي

*أحب حرف العين 

ما احب السيارات التي تحب أن تركبها ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*جيب  ....*


*هل ما زلت -ي متحفط _ه   باهديه اكثر من 8 سنوات ؟؟*

----------


## التوبي

*يس نعم 

هديه والله ما أنسى الهديه

صحيح إنها عزيزه عليـاّ

هل سافرت للخارج وكم مرة ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*نعم  ..7 مرات* 


*هل يوجد لديك اسرار لا تخصك و تحتفط بها ؟؟*

----------


## التوبي

*تو  متش كثير

هل تفضل زيارة الأقارب لك أو أنت تذهب لهم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الاثنين احبهم لكن افضل اكثر هم يجو لينا ... (وبما انه بيتنا البيت العود  ف متعوده دايما اشوفهم في بيتنا ..*


*كم عدد الاصدقاء لديك؟*

----------


## التوبي

*أصدقائي كثيرين عدد كبير بالتحيد لا ما عرف ولكن كثير

كم أطول سفرة قضيتها خارج البلاد ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
شهر في العراق 

كيف تتعامل من العصبيه؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*بالصمت

كيف تتخلص من المجادله ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نفس الشي بالصمت

حلم تكرر كثيراً؟ 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اطير في الهواااااااء واحلق بعيد فوق البيوت هع ما ادري ليش هذا الحلم كله يتكرر*
*..........*

*من سبب تعاستك اذا كنت تعيس لا سمح الله ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ههههه ذكرتيني بكلمة كله تقولها ليي صديقتي لما نمزح (طايحة حظ ) ودائما اارد عليها ما صرت طايحة حظ الا لما عرفتش   هع 


بصراحه الحمدلله ما ااحس ااني تعيسه ..لكن برضو مو سعيده  !


__ شنو ااثقل يوم عندك بالاسبوع؟!!
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*السبت ما احبه ثقبل دم هههههه*



*من تتمنى ان ترا كل يوم ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتي  بس طبعا  يومين رسمين  بالاسبوع  مو كل يوم  هع هع 

بالمرتبه الاولى (امي ووابوي وواخواني)
المرتبه الثانيه وحده من اعز صديقاتي ..ااقل شي اادا ما بنلتقي شخصياً مسن لو جوال :)

السؤال نفسه ...
*

----------


## التوبي

أرغب أن أرى كل من يحب رأيتي

من أول من يعرف عن أخبارك ؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
قبل كان فيه بس الحين ’’مادري عفر ولا ااحد ...لانه طبعي كتومه كان بيسألوني يمكن ااجاوب !


شهاداتــــــــــك؟؟؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*ثانوي

نفس السؤال ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

نفس الشي 

نظرتك للحياه؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*باوع للامام وترك الماضي

وبرزق اليوم يا صاحب كن راضي

أصعب موقف أحرجك في الحياة ؟*؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اممم المشكله ما يحضرني الا موقف واحد فقط ..


هذه عاد قصه طويله بتكون ولا بعرف ااختصرها  ..
لما ولدت ااعز صديقاتي خبرتني أختها برساله على الجوال (الف الحمدلله على سلامة ااختنا ....جابت لينا ااحلى حور أو نور) طبعا ااني من فرحتي مااقدرت ااركز هل جابت تؤام والا جابت بنت ومحتارين بين الاسمين اما  حور أو نور 
المهم ااني ماقدرت ااتصل عليها لانه جوالي وقتها ماكان فيه وضليت الى يوم ثاني بدون ما اتأكد ..
المهم زبدة القصه يوم ثاني في العصر جتني مكالمه من رقم صديقتي الولادانه طبعا ااني رديت عليها على يقين المتصله هي نفسها الا سمعت صوت رجال  اتبلعمت وسكت ااني وهو يقول الو الو وواني مو عارفه ارد ..قالي انت فلانه قلت له ايه قالي اانا فلان زوج صديقتك .. لانه ااول ما جلست من البنج سالت عني وقالو ليها ما اااتصلت ...طبعا هو متصل مستنكر ليش ااني ما سالت 
عن زوجته ..وقال ان زوجته ولدت وجابت تؤام ...وصار يسأل هل وصلك خبر وكيف ما تتصلي وكيفه ما تسالي  وكيف وكيف ...مائة سؤال وواني بالعه حلقي وساكته حسيت لسانيي مربوط حزتها ...ماعمري حسيت باحراج كثر داك اليوم 

وقفلت حتى كلمة الحمدلله على سلامتها ومبروك ماقلتها خخ على طول رحت قلت الى اامي هع

 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

السؤال نفسه ؟؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*
قبل ثلاث سنوات في أحدى المواقع التي كنتُ أكتبُ فيه
وضعتُ قصيدة تحكي قصه مشكله بين الزوج والزوجه
وختم القصيدة بالتراضي بين الزوجين على أحسن وجه
عقبت أحدى الاخوات على القصيدة بالثتاء و الجودة
ولكن في ختام كلامها قالت القصيدة كوجهك المغطى
باللائم ...........
هنا أجبتُ بكل سعة صدر وبعيداً عن التعصب
حتى لو أنتِ شتمتي أعتبر والله بتسمتي
ولو تعــّدي في مروري كم أنا سميتك أختي
..............
جاءت أحدى الأخوات وعلقت على القصيدة 
وقالت الأروع من القصيدة ما قلتهُ في .........
......
هنا وبعد أن قرأت الأخت الأولى ما قيل في حقها
قامت قيامتها و أشتعلت غيرتها ووضعت تعقيب
أخر على القصيدة تمدحني و تعتدر مني ...
لم أتجواب أنا معاها ولم أرد على تعقيبها 
تغيبت عن المنتدى مدة أسبوع بالكامل وبعدها
أرسل رساله مازلت في دمي تستعطفني بالمغفرة
كتبتُ قصيدة رداً على رسالتها في حين وصول تلك الرسال
وبعثتها عبر رساله خاصه ولكن أخد هذا الموقف مني مأخدهُ
لم أهتني بنوم ولا أكل ولا شراب صرتُ أهجر من قسوة قلبي 
على تلك المسكينه ما حصل لها مني و تكبري عن الرد
على العموم أضع ما أذكرهُ من تلك القصيدة حملتها الرساله
بعد الأسائه شاءت الأقدارا
فأرسلت تقدم الأعذارا
تريدُ أنسى ما بدى من قولها
كأنهُ ما كان وما قد صارا
فهل يجوز تنسبينَ لسيدِ
كأنهُ من عصبة الأشرارا
لقد ذكرتي للجميع لأمتي
ومستحيل نولي الأدبارا
ولكن أٌقول قد غفرتُ لأجلكِ
وجعلتها سراً وليس جهارا
بعد وصول القصيدة لها 
أجابت بأنهُ لو لم ترضى عني أحرم على نفسي
دخول المنتدات وابقي في ألمي إلى .......
هذه من المواقف التى إحرجتني
أتمنا أن أزعج أحداً مواقف كثير مرت ولكن الحمد لله
في الأخير لا أنسى أقول
خرابيش هاوي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

وين السؤال ؟!
1\2

*
شنو يعنيلك كلا من ...

الصباح..
الليل..
البحر ..
المنتدى ..

*

----------


## التوبي

*لصباح 

بداية المشوار

منه الأنطلاق   لكسب الأرزاق

الليل 

الركود ومراجعت العقود والجهود والعهود

البحر 

الصديق الذي لا يمل منهُ كاتم الأسرار

مخلد التذكار و قابل الأعذار لا يوجد بينهُ

وبين غيره جدار 

المنتدى

 يغدي النفس كالغدا

حي لو لم  يكن فيه حـدا 

لا معتدي ولا معتدى

س  هنا يعاد فهل معانيك بُعاد ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الصباح..اشراقة يوم جديد بأمل جديد ..تملى ااجواءهـ اابتسامه عريضه :)
الليل..سكون ’هدوء’اندماج ’راحه ’
البحر ..اتساعهـ كـ قلبي امواجهـ كــ نبضاتهـ هيجانهـ كـ اشواقي .... 
المنتدى ..مسكني وملاذي وعشي 



*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
كلمه دائما على لسانك..تتفوهـ بها كل حين !!؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*رغم أني لا أغني سأصوغ الأغنيات

نما المعروض مغري وبعيدة الأمنيات

س نفس السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
جوابي ااني بصراحه يفشل .. كلمه دائما على لساني طول اليوم حريقه..

كلمة نطقتها وندمت\ــــــــــي  عليها ؟!
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وت از دس 
دوم على اللساني :noworry:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*كلمة نطقتها وندمت\ــــــــــي  عليها ؟!
موافقتي على.........
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اكثر شي يجذبك/ش للمنتدى؟ :amuse:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

واييييييد ااشياء ..
واغلبية الاركان ..
والروح الاخويه الا بينا :)


السؤال نفسه 
*

----------


## التوبي

*أول جاوبو وبعدين سلوني 

عندما يطلب مني شي يظن الطالب أقدر على طلبه  هنا تكون الكلمه فيها ندم

يجدبني  للمنتدى ما أجده فيه من بشر و مواضيع رغم أني لي غير هذا المنتدى

ما رأيك في الأعضاء بختصار؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


بصراحه خوش ااعضاء ..لكل شخص ميزهـ ..وكلهم ااعتبرهم اخوهـ وخوات ليي :)

كلمه جرحتك من ااحد الاعضاء ؟! وما مدى تأثيرها عليك ؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*الاعضاء أخواني 

الكلمة مهما تكن من ألأخ لا تكن مألمه

ولكن الخوف على صاحب الكلمة

ربما تكون كلمتهُ عليه نقمه

ولكن عندي لها صدر يحتملها

نفس السين والواو والام يعني السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
امممم ما ااذكرى ااحد جرحني في المنتدى ...

سؤال في بالك الى شخص بس محتار\ة كيف توصليه ..شنو السؤال ؟ ولمن راح توجهه ؟!!
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سؤالي الى الماما  :rolleyes: 

ماما هل اني بارة فيش :sad2: 

هل تود/يان ترى احد من الشبكة ؟؟من؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اممم ..ايه شفت عدد من بنوتات المنتدى وبصراحه كلهم نعم وكفو  

باقي انتي وشذاوي 

السؤال نفسه ؟
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*نفس الجابه....* 


*وبعد نفس السؤال ينعاد حق لي بعدي  ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اترك الجواب الى من يأتي بعدي ..لاني جاوبته 

بحط سؤال ثاني بعد..

أكثر عمر حبيته وتتمنى ترجع له؟! 
*

----------


## التوبي

*عمر الدراسة بالرغم إني كنتُ أكرهّا بجد

إعادة  هذا السؤال لمن يأتي بعدي ؟*؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ول سؤالين  :wacko: 
اي والله مشتاقة اشوف كل الأعضاء 
وداني عرست وسنويتي نهاية هالشهر وما جوني الفتايا :hopemy:  ...لا واترقدت وسويت عملية وما احد جاني  :ouch: 

وما شفت غير شذى الا حضرت الي عقدي ما قصرت وتبادلنا الزيارات  :niceday: 
وكمان ذهبت الى منزل اخونا في الله ابو زين  :amuse: 
غير الي تمتنا ابهم صلة او قرابة  :rolleyes: 
مثل همسة الم ( اخر مرة راحت معانا الشالية )  :kaseh: .. رحيق القلب ( دوم معانا بالشالية وناسة ) :bigsmile:  ..عاشق العسكري...صلة قرابة نوعا ما
الفراش الفاطمي ..انا والبحر توأمان ..طفلة تحت المطر..ريشة ..رحيق العسل ..بنات اخواني :shiny: 
شبل الطفوف حاليا حسين ..اللامع اولاد اختي :idea: 
المقنع ..الباسمي اولاد اخويي :smile1: 
داحي الباب ..اخويي :cheesy: 
عاشق280..ريلي :in_love: 
هدى العفاف..حفيدة الرسول88..صديقاتي :laugh: 
عطور..باقة ورد..طالباتنا يوما ما وعطور بنت صاحبتي :walla: 
ما ادري نسيت احد والا لا 
المهم البقية عن جد مشتاااااااااااااااااااقة بقوة لشوفتهم :inlove: 


اما عن العمر  
اتمنى ارد بنت 3 او 4 سنين كي اظل في حضن البابا واستشعره 
رحمة الله عليه لأني افتقدته في هذ السن :TTTT: 
اتمنى ارد ال 18 سنة حينها عينت معلمة في احدى المراكز الصيفية 
من قبل مشرفة المركز وبدون طلب حيث كنت طالبة في نفس المركز  :want: 

 وبس اتعبت  
خلاص ما عندي سؤال 
اجاباتي طويلة :x_x:

----------


## التوبي

*الله يعطيكم العافيه 

ولكن تبقى الصفحة بدون كوتشن أي سؤال ؟؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا الي يجي يحط سؤال؟؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*كم مره بكيت من قلبك ؟ ومن اجل من ؟!!*

----------


## التوبي

*	حتى وإن فـقـدتهُا لــم تـزل ْ
تسكـنُ أعماقي ووسط المُقل ْ
عـامان مـرّا مـنـذ ُفـقـدانِهـا 
وفي رثاها الحبرُ لما يزل ْ
الف رحمة على روحكِ يا أمي
نفس الؤال للبعدي ؟؟

*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-21-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بكيت من قلبي عدة مرات* 

*على أمي كنت صغيره ولحد الآن أبكي لفقدها*

*على أبوي بكيت من حرقة قلبي على فقده وخسراني له* 

*ولحد الآن أبكي من قلبي على اشياء احتاجها بحيآتي*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-21-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سؤالي /*

*لو قالوا لك بتسافر دوله من دول الخليج وباقي اهلك بيساافروا سوريا شنو ردة فعلكِ؟ وتوافق لو لا ..؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ماني ماني  (اعترض* 

*وياهم سوريا اكيييييييييييد وعلى قلبهم بعد * 

*.........*


*هل ريت-ي معجزه في حق الاهل البيت عليهم السلام باعينك ؟*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

نعم أختي " انين القلب "رأيت ما سألتم عنه عليك بقراءة سورة ياسين ليلة الجمعة أختي والمواظبة عليه سترين عجبا 
ما هو أكثر عمل ندمت عليه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اممممممممممممممممم يوم اشتريت طقم الفوط 
ههههههههههه
ما اخذ مكان ومسوي زحمة على قلة الفاضي

هل التحقت او تحب ان تلتحق بحوزة  ؟

----------


## التوبي

*أنا لا لم ألتحق ولا أحب يكفي الاستماع للخطباء

والبحوث بعد الصلاة ونبغي الشيخ يخلص هباب

يعني سرعان لذهاب للجلوس على الصحن

السؤال ما وهو أصعب موقف تعرضت إليه في هذه الحياة ؟؟؟*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

وفآة جدتي الله يرحمها
حسيت باليتم

من اخر شخص تذكره قبل تنام بالعادة

----------


## التوبي

*اللتي من عامان تم فقدانها

وفي رثها الحبرُ لما يزل

هي أمي

المطلوب الأجابه على نفس السؤال ؟؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اممممممم يمكن امي 
افتقد نومتي جنبها لأني الى  قبل زواجي بليلة وحده بس 
كنت انام ولازقة نفسي في جبدها 
الله يخليها لينا 

مكانك/ش في العيلة الأول الثاني الأوسط اخر العنقود؟

----------


## التوبي

*أخر العنقود 

ولكن شبه المفقود

السؤال أي أفضل الحياة الزوجيه أو العزابيه ؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واني بعد اخر العنقود
والله يحفظك موجود وبعزة بعد

بالنسبة ليي الحياتين نعمة عظيمة 
العزوبية نعمة عظيمة في من الحرية والفراغ الذي يجب ان يستغل بشكل صحيح
ومادمت عزباء فتحفني رحمات الهية 
وكذلك عندما اصبحت زوجة الطافا الهية اراها تحوم وتحلق امامي 
وكم هي عظيمة نعمة الأستقرار 
في الحالتين الأنسان بشكل عام ضكر لو نفية  له بركات الهية
ربما لا يدركها

اعيد نفس السؤال :amuse:

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ماجربت الحالة الثانيه ولا اقدر احكم واقول هي افضل او لا* 

*فختار الوقت الحالي العزوبيه  .....*



*...........*


* ((عندما تجد-ي البعد و الجفا من اقرب الناس اليك و عدم الامبالاه منهم امامك لكن تدري انهم يكابرو 
ماذا عليك ان تفعل-ي حينها ....؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
احس هذه الصفات كلها فيني  خخخخ 

عادي باحاول ااواصلهم مره ومرتين وثلاث وواذا حسيت السالفه مصخت ولا شفت ااي ااستجابه ليي بجافيهم بعدها هم الا بيواصلوني وغصباً عنهم بعد >طريقه مجربه ترى   ..هع 

سؤالي نفس سؤال السيد ...؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*
الجواب الأول ربما يكون الخيار الأول لتمتع بالحرية شبه الملقه
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الجواب الثاني لو كابر أقابلهُ بالصبر
و الأستعانه بما يشغلني عنه
..............................

السؤال ماذا تقول لمن يستغيبك وفي نفس الوقت يحبك ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ااذا كان يحبني فمن الطبيعي ما بيذكرني الا بالخير ..مااعتقد بستغيبني بشي مو اوك..!!

عموما لو كان يستغيبني من ورايي ويظهر حبه بوجهي معناتها ما يحبني ااصلاا وينافق هدا رايي ..


موقف مضحك  صار لك ومن كثر ما ضحكت عليه ..صرت كل مره تذكرهـ وتضحك بينك وبين نفسك كانه توهـ صاير >سؤال عفسه 
*

----------


## التوبي

*عندما سمعتُ صوت المنبه وأنا نائم فوق السرير   ظننتُ أنه 

صوت التلفون كما ظننتُ نفسي بإني على الأرض أخدتُ أزحف 

حتى وقعتُ من فوق السرير حتى أدمي

ركبي و كوعي  و أخدتُ أأن بمفرد

حتى صرتُ كلما أتذكر أضحك

ن   ف س السؤال ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

هذا صار لي موقفين بنفس اليوم ..الاول ممنوع من النشر  خخخ هذاك الا ذبحني ضحك ولحد اليوم كل ما ااتذكرهـ ااضحك عليه


 اما الثاني ...

كان أخوي بيطلع الى العمل مستعجل ووامي عاطتنه بسكوت قلت له عادي اافتحه وااخد منه لاني ماابغى واحد كامل قالي عادي ااخدي المهم اكلت منه وهو رايح يتمشط مستعجل صديقه ينتظرهـ وواني قمت وراهـ بالبسكوت ’’وواني وين ماراح وراه ااقوله البسكوت البسكوت سمعتني اامي الا هي تقول له 
اييييييه ولدي اللبس كوت  ياعيني عن  البرد !!!!

 ااني من سمعتها ااتفجرت ضحك هههههههههه تفتكرني ااقوله اللبس كوت (جاكيت) 

يمكن بالنسبه لكم ما تضحك ...لانه من سمع غير من حضر الموقف خخ 


سؤالي...
 خبر سمعته عن ااحد ااعضاء المنتدى وفرحت له فرحه ماتنوصف ؟!
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*زواج الاخت عفاف الهدى ( بالرفاء والبنين ياربي خيتوه* 

*نفس السؤال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
بصراحه مافيه ااحلى من  خبر خطوبة عفاف الهدى ..مو بس فرحت ليها الا طرت من الوناسه ..
اذكر هذاك اليوم كنت ااتصفح المنتدى بالفجر وشفت موضوع حاطتنه على مااذكر الفراش الفاطمي ومن شفت الخبر خلاص الدنيا ما حملتني من الفرحه وقمت على طول اتصل على جوال دمعه طفله يتيمه اابغى اابشرها هههه واتصل ااتصل ماترفعه بعدين رسلت ليها رساله عندي لك بشاره عفاف اانخطبت الف الف االف مبروك 

ومن شافتها ااتصلت عليي تقولي حلفي حلفي >تتوقعه مقلب من مقالبي المعتاده قلت ليها اادا مو مصدقه روحي المنتدى وتأكدي بنفسك ولما شافته خلاص طارت من الوناسه معاي ...صرنا مجانين ذيك الليله  


سؤالي... شنو عطرك المفضل ؟! 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عطر اصاله و عطر ريمي وا  اسكادا* 

*.........*


*هل تستطيع_ي ان تستغني عن العطر اذا وجد البخور ...؟!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
بالطبع ااقدر ااستغني عن الاثنين ...ورده محمديه يفوح شذاها بدون شي ههههههههههه 


السؤال نفسه ...!
*

----------


## التوبي

*طبعاً أستغني 

موقف تمنيت أن تكون أنت صاحب هذا الموقف*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

تمنيت اكون بين المعتصمين بالبحرين

نفس السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*تمنيت أن أكون مع من يظلهم الله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله

السؤال لو دعيت لوليمه وطلبوا منك أصطحاب زميل من يكون ذلك الزميل ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بتكون اقرب زميله لي من حيت الراحه النفسيه اكيد..*


*من ودك يكونو معك يوم الجمعه غير اهلك؟!!*

----------


## التوبي

*دفتر  خرابيشي وقلمي الرصاص

تحب تقراء لمن من الكاتب وفي أي مجال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*في مجال الحكم والامثال ((الامام علي عليه السلام* 

*في مجال الشعر الى (( سالم السيار ..حامد زيد ..فهد المساعد ....وعلى حسب القصيده من اي شاعر* 

*في مجال تأليف الروايات ((خولة القزويني* 


*حبذا يكون نفس السؤال .....*

----------


## التوبي

*الأدعيه للأمام السجاد (ع)  في الشعر جاسم الصحيح و بدر الدريع  والمحاضرات لشيخ الوائلي

والباقي كوكتيل مشككل على بعضه

أفضل كتاب حبيتهُ بعد كتاب الله ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

مفاتيح الجنان. ..


ماهو لون جدار غرفتك؟!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتي تعرفيه ههههههههه <<...

السؤال نفسه ..

*

----------


## التوبي

*الأبيض المُبسكويت 

ما الشهر المفضل لذيك من شهور السنه ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مافيه شهر فيه 3 ااشهر بالنسبه ليي ..
1)محرم 2) رمضان 3) ربيع الاول وبالتحدييد يوم 17و 18 :)


السؤال نفسه ......~
*

----------


## التوبي

*الحزن محرم  أنتظره لا ن فيه ذكر الحسين (ع)

رمضان لأن فيه عبادات تو متش

ما أصعب سنه دراسيه عشتها ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ثالث ثانوي لانه النفسيه كانت متازمه عدل ...وكانت ااوضاع البيت فيها مو مستقرهـ ابداً فيها انتقلنا الى بيتنا الجديد ..عشان كدا كانت من ااصعب السنوات نفسياً وكل حاجه 


السؤال نفسه 
*

----------


## التوبي

*في السنه السادسه السبب أصبتُ بمرض وصلت فيه إلى قاب قوسين من الموت

لم أكمل تلك السنه بيقتُ في البيت و ذهبتُ في العام التالي

السؤال ما أسهل سنه دراسيه ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ثاني ثنوي ...سنه خيالييييييييييه :)


السؤال نفسه ...
*

----------

التوبي (03-26-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*ثالث متوسط لان الزملاء مرة تمام

في أي سنه أعدت السنه الدراسيه يعني رسبت لا سمح الله ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الحمدلله رب العالمين ولا سنه ~>بس تمنيت كانت ثالث ثانوي لكن الحمدلله على كل حال 

شي ارتكبته وندمت\ــــــي عليه ؟!

*

----------


## التوبي

ا*الدخول في سوق الأسهم

من قبل معروف ما شي هزني

بالصبر موصوف الكل عدني

لكن طيحة الأسهم دقت بدني

صرت أبكي من داخل و أضحك علني


نفس  السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وهم الحب !!

كلمة شكرا لمن تقدمها ؟؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*لمن حملتني تسعة أشهر في أحشائها

نفس السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
شكراً لكم على الخبريه الحلوهـ ..تهانينا لجميع الطلاب 


ماذا يعني لك كلاً من ...

الصداقه \
الحب\
السفر\

*

----------


## التوبي

*الصداقه __ الأخوه 

الحب _ ملح أو سكر الحياة يعني الشيره


السفر _ تنفس الحياة وتجديد الطاقه

يعني يبقى السؤال على كل حال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الصداقه\تأثير- مشاركه- أخاء- نصيحه-وفاء-تلاحم
الحب\اندماج روحين..........
السفر\ترفيه روحي ونفسي-الاطلاع على الحضارات الاخرى 



~>هههههه كانه جواب على ورقة الامتحان 


-هل شعرت بالضعف يوماً ..ومتى؟؟
*

----------

التوبي (03-26-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*لا طبعاً لاني عند كل ملمه أضع سيد الشهداء أمامي

و أضع مواقفه التي لم يضعف أمامها رغم أنها تهدم جبال

وأضع تحمل من رفعت جسمه وقالت لربها اللهم تقبل هذا القربان

يرق القلب في بعض المواقف  أحسستُ بالضعف حينما مرضتُ

لحد الموت كما ذكرتُ و لكن لم يداخلني اليأس من رحمة الله وقدرته

السؤال يعاد هنا كذلك ؟؟*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-26-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*موت الغوالي اخوي ولد اختي الله يرحمهم ...*


*هل تصوم-ي ايام البيض؟!*

----------


## التوبي

الصوم في شهر الصوم 

تفس السؤال ؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امممممم بصراحه لا  :embarrest: 
هل انت / ي صديق/هـ لأخوتك؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يسسسسس 

واني عندي غيرهم حتى ما ااصادقهم !


كم نسبة فضولك؟؟؟

*

----------


## التوبي

*مادري هذا يحكم به الغير وليس الشخص أي المنظرة او من يراى

هل تزور الأقارب بستمرار أو في المناسبات ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
فئه منهم باستمرار ...والبقيه في المناسبات فقط 

نفسه ..!
*

----------


## التوبي

*مي أنسر دا سيم  ما يفرق عن ذلك

هل يزوركم الأقراب بستمرار أو في المناسبات ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
على حسب ..


نفسه ~
*

----------


## التوبي

صحيح ذلك 

لو خيروك بين كاس شاى , غرشة غصير توت ؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
كوب شااااااااااااااي


لو خيروك بين التوت أو الفراوله ؟
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*توت

لو خيروك بين جلسة البيت والعمل في بنده اتحط اغراض المشتري في الأكياس
السؤال للجنسين النفيات والضكور*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ماخبري فيه بنات تكيس !!!
اجلس في البيت ابرك ليي واستر 

لو خيروك بين وظيفه براتب دخله غير محدد أو وظيفه براتب متوسط الدخل؟!!
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لو كان  ديني ومجتمعي يلبس فقط الحجاب دون غظى الوجه عادي ..*
*اما مع غطى الوجه وقف امام الرجال واحاسبهم حركه قويه وجراءه مع احترامي الى البنت لي تشتغل محل عام* 

*اني عن نفسي ما اقبل ...*

*.........*

*من اكثر شخصيه جدبتك في المنتدى ؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*ماخبري فيه بنات تكيس !!!
هههه.....عجبتني
بس زي ما يداوروا في ستي ماكس وسنتربوينت يمكن يخلوهم يكايسو ههه
على حسب الوظيفة 

نفس الكوزشن
*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-28-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
واييييييييييييييييييد شخصيات 
بس بقول ااول شخصيه جدبتني هي..غاليتي دمعة على السطور 

نفسه ~
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*من اكثر شخصيه جدبتك في المنتدى ؟؟

اممممممممممم واجد 
البابا ابو طارق على راسهم
الله يحفظه ويرده لنا سالم
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مالذي تتابعوه في التلفاز هالأيام

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ولا شي .. الوالده الله يسلمها  مستلمه تلفزون كله اخباااااااااار عن اهل البحرين الله ينصرهم* 

*........*

*كم عدد الاشخاص لي عندك في المسن ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اني ما ااتابع شي ابداً ولا حتى اافكر ااشغل التفزيون خخخ 
بس ااذا شفتهم حاطين شي شاهدته معاهم ’’ ااذا دخل مزاجي طبعا   ..
والمسلسل الا عجبني الاوراق المتساقطه وبتحديد شخصية دريه خانوو هههههههه تبط شبدي بس مخليه المسلسل غير شكل هع..> في الاسبوع مره ااشاهده يمكن 

نفسه ~



*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*كم عدد الاشخاص لي عندك في المسن ؟؟

اممممممم بالضبط ما ادري بس يمكن في العشرينات 

*مالذي تتابعوه في التلفاز هالأيام

نفس الحكاية 
بس اذا شغلوه وعجبني شاهدته وخصوصا هالفترة 
التلفاز على اخبار البحرين 
ولو فكرت اشغل التفاز اول قناة اروح اليها الكوثر كل برامجها تعجبني
وبعدين انتقل الى فورتين
*

*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو العضو او العضوة الي تفتقدونه :huh:

----------


## التوبي

*77,093 هذا عدد أعضاء المنتدى  يعني نفتقد 77 ألف عضو على الأقل

أما في الأونه الأخير تم إفتقاد المشرفة المتميزة والمتألقه دمعة على السطور

نتما لها العودة وكما نتمنى لها السلامة 

السوال مندُ متى و أنت في هذا المنتدى وهل لك عضوية في منتدى أخر ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
من 2008 والحين 2011
عندي بس ما ااشارك فيهم مجرد متصفحه فقط لا غير 

عضو\هـ  أول ما تسجل دخولك بالشبكه تبحث عنه؟


*

----------


## التوبي

*العضو العضو  ممممم  ما أحب أخصص

 ولكن العضو الذي أفتقدهُ لو لم أجد ردهُ على مواضيعي


نفس السؤال ؟؟؟

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وايد ...بس ااحتفظ بالجواب لـ نفسي 

فرضاِ لو كنت كاتب\ـــه موضوع طويل ولما تجي تضيفه يفصل النت وتروح كل تعبتك شنو يكون شعورك وردت فعلك وقتها؟! 
*

----------


## التوبي

*أشرب غرشتين سفن اب من الحرارة

بالمناسبه اليوم هكتروا منتدانا وقبل أمس 

أتعابي هناك يله

نفس السوال ينعاد ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لابد من القهر واذا كان جنبي ااحد بحط حرتي فيه ههههههههه 


هل انت\ـــــي مقتنعه بشكلك  العام ؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*الله الخلاق ما لك إلا خشمك ولو كان أعوج مثل


ما عندي سوال أخي السوال نفسه و أشوف

تحذير ما دح نفسه يبغي له ..... ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
كل شخص وله جماله الخاص فيه ...
الحمدلله رب العالمين 

* نبده بسيطه عن يومك\كِ  الحالي؟!

*

----------


## التوبي

*رضاء بما قسم و أنعم ووهب وصبر على البلاء

وشكر على العطاء و تنفس هواء 

وعدم حاجه للدواء

وسيطرة على النفس و أحتواء

ويعجبني النهار والضواء

و أحب من الاكل الشواء

السوال له عليك أجابه يعني البقاء  ؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الحمد لله يومي بدا سعيد بإذن الله
فمنذ الساعة الخامسة الا خمس دقائق استيقظت 
وبدأت بالصلاة 
وجهزت الأفطار لزوجي 
وقابلت زوجي ب صباح الخير يوم موفق
وازلت الأواني التي قد نشفت من السلة 
ووضعت غطاء الغسالة في الغسالة ( عن الغبرة ) 
وللتو ازلته ووضعت غسلة جديدة 
ودعت زوجي عند خروجه للعمل بابتسامة رضا 
ودعوت له ودعوت ان يكون يومنا سعيدا 
رتبت سريرنا وولعبت شوي لعبتي المفضلة وجليت للشبكة 
وكلي نشاط وحيوية والحمد لله 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

نفس السؤال*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اجلس الصباح ما حب الفطور واكتفي بفنجان قهوه تركيه ..
اجلس مع امي وابوي شوي ..واذا كان لي خلق حق الطبخ اسوي الغداء عن امي ..
اخصص ساعه في صباح الى الرسم حب الهدوء مع زقزقة العصافير ...
اشبك شارك شوي في المنتدى +مسن ...واحيان يكون فقط مسن ..

شغل البيت من كنس وغسيل .......خر 
اسوي العشاء من وقت لاانه اخوي يروح الدوام ...
ارجع على النت ...

وقبل لا انام افتح ذفتر خواطري واخربش لي كم سطر ..عى حسب الاحدات اليوميه لي صارت معي

روتين يومي يتغير شوي اذا كان فيه طلعه من البيت  ..بس وسلامتكم 

..............

هل اسماء صديقتك واهلك وكل من يعز عليك (في الجوال) بانفس اسمهم ام لهم لقب ؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*على حسب بعض وبعض وبعض الأسماء باسما غيرها ممم

نفس السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*امممممممممممممم تقريبا بنفس الأسماء 
عدا ريلي
هل لكم زاغر يهالو؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اكيييييييييد اموووت فيهم فديتهم .. احب شي اسمه ظفل* 

*احب العب معاهم ...........خر* 


*.........*

*هل ماخد-ه موقف من احد الاعضاء في المنتدى او مو عارف-ه تقول لهم ؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*أنا أبدي اللذي في خاطري 

حتى وإن قالوا بأني متيما

يعني إلي في قلبي إبثهُ عبر قلمي

أترك السؤال لمن يمر بعدي ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
حاليا لا مافيه الا كل خير ..
اما قبل فتره صار ليي كدا موقف من عضوه الله يذكرها بالخير..اضايقت منها بصراحه يمكن هي كانت حركاتها عفويه بس ااني تحسست بصراحه..

طبعا مابيت ولاشي لها..ومضى الموضوع على خير والحين نسيت كل شي وافتقدها 


*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
صفه مو عاجبتنك بنفسك وحاب\ــــه تتغير الى الاحسن؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*المعرفه والثقافه والتواضع وخدمة الغير و صله الرحم و حب الأخرين 

عدم الغرور و عدم الغيبه و عدم النميمه و الاحساس بالأخرين

مساعدة الفقراء و حق الجار و محاسبة النفس وزيارة قبور الموتى

إذا أفكر ما فيه شي عاجبني في نفسي 

يبقى السوال وأرى الجواب  ؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مدري يمكن العصبية ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أحد يضايقك بغروره وحقده ع الآخرين ترد عليه اولآ .. وشنو تقول ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*لكسر خشم المغرور في نظري الطيب المفرط

لقد تعرضت لمواقف عدة جعلتُ فيها المغرور

أن يطلب مني و أن يقول لي لماذا لا تقبلتي بالغلط

كما عملتك أنا أقول له أنت أخي الكبير وما تعودتُ

أن أغلط على أخي حتى أغلط عليك بعضهم أرى دمعتهُ 

على خدة من جوابي حتى يصبح يتمني رضاي في كل الأمور

أنطلاق من مثل الطيب غـلب الطبيب في معظم الحالات

يبقى السوال لمن يأتي بندي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مثل ما قال السيد الطيب غلب الطبيب هذا حل ممتاز
والحل الثاني التطنيش ..(طنش تعش)


وجبتك\كِ المفضله ؟!

*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بطاطس مقلي
فيليه دجاج
 :amuse: 
هل انت من الأشخاص الذين يحتفلون بمناسبات 
(اعياد ميلاد/عيد خطوبة/ عيد زواج)؟

----------


## التوبي

*أنا لا أتذكر حتى عيد ميلادي ولكن لو أحد أحتفل أشاركهُ في أحتفاله

يبقى السوال للأجابه من قبل الأخوه ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا 

أخر فرحه لك شنو كانت؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

خروج صديقي من المستشفى بعد إجراء العمليه

أخلي السوال و أطلب الأجابه ؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ما ااتذكر لانه الافراح خبرنا فيها قديييييييييم 


طموحاتك؟!
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ههههههههههههههههه

سؤال مضحك..

طموحي طموح اي مواطن في هالبلد..... ما بندخل سياسة

نفس السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*طموحي يتحقق بوم طلوع روحي  أي طموح وقيمة الأرض مليون

إيه يا طموح لو أنتظر أجلس أنوح ** أنا مع ذاك الطموح

يبقى الطموح  قصدي يبقى السوال لمن لذيه طموح ؟؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*طموحي يكون عندي محل كبيييييييييير (فن التجميل ...كوفير ...

ابغى احرك يدي احس بديت انسى لي تعلمته 


هل انت-ي سعيد-ه في حياتك ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يمكن...لا.. واحس فهالايام ما احد سعيد..<< لاني كثير متشائمة..

طموحك الكبير من الطفولة هل تحقق؟؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*نعم 

بيقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ربما  :rolleyes: 

ما هو مستواكم العام في الدراسة؟

----------


## التوبي

*ثنوي ليلي 

يبقى السال ؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اقصد المستوى العام 
ممتاز جيد جدا جيد مقبول  دائما ترسب 

اني تقديري العام جيد جدا  
وعن افادي سنة ممتاز وسنة جيد :toung: 

يبقى السؤال للتصحيح

----------


## التوبي

*الحمد لله على نعمة العقل والشكل 

في الدراسة من الخمسه الأوائل

تعلمت من الحياة من الناس من الأطلاع من النت

الذي دخلته وما كنتُ أعرفه أكتسبت من الأعضاء

ما لا يسترهُ غطاء يعني الكثير و ليس القليل 

حتى أصبح كالطير أغرد تاره و أنثر تارة

ووصلت إلى مستوى الصدارة

تظل القصائد أمام قلمي محتارة

برغم أني لا أدخن سجارة

السؤال ما أصعب مرحله دراسيه ؟؟
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اول وثالث ثانوي 

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*أصعب المراحل الأبتدائية

إنها والله إديـــه

أنحس من البلديــه

وا جهتني فيها كمٍ قضيه

حتى حرمت أمي من العزيه

أصبح الجميع يشكو عليّ

لكن الحمد لله على التوفيق وكثير من مما في البال تم التحقيق

كيف النت بنسبة لك أو في حياتك اليوميه ؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

النت عندي شبكة الناصرة والمسن ولعبة السودوكو وبس 
واحب يوميا امر عالثلاثة هدول
اما صفحة الفيس ماليها داعي لو الغيها احسن

من بعد الثانوية اين اخذكم القدر؟ :huh:

----------


## التوبي

*للشقاء من أجل البقاء

وبنتظر الرحيل و للهِ البقاء

قريب أو بعيد لابد من اللقاء

خسر من فيها شكى 

السوال موقف مضحك لا ينسى ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  سبق وذكرت لي موقف بموضوعي بقسم الطرائف ...

هنا
http://www.alnassrah.com/threads/96617

ان شاء الله تتحسن النفسيه وارجع اافعل الموضوع 

...ماذا يعني لك كلا من ..

الشمعه\
الورده\
الهديه\
*

----------


## التوبي

*الموضوع لا يقيد بإعضاء كما هو ؟
الموضوع يروي العضو ما صادفهُ
و أبكاهُ أو أضحكه 
بدون إستدعاء لمن لا يرغب المشاركه
مجرد أقتراح لمداوات بعض الجراح
لمن يشارك أو لمن يقراء في المستقبل
أو الوقت الذي راح
مجرد أقتراح لا فرض ولكن عرض
أختار ما ينسب لا تحتار و نذكر بعض ما صار
حتى ولو بختصار نخلي النفس مبتسمه
والوجنات منقسمه والصفحات مرتسمه
وأختم و أنت للموضوع أتتمم
أخصص وما أعم أحم أحم
تحياتي*

----------

ورده محمديه (04-03-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ويبقى السؤال؟!


...ماذا يعني لك كلا من ..

الشمعه\
الورده\
الهديه\

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الشمعه(( .. رومنسيه .. دعاء.. توسل .. امل .. فرح ..زواج .. ..وعلى حسب موقها في المكان* 

*الورده (( حب .. صداقه .. تفاءل .. مشاعر..*

*الهديه (( احساس .. ذوق ..فرحه مهما كان حجم الهديه وبساطتها*


*نفس السؤال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
بصراحه اانين ماخليتي لي جواب كل الا بقوله قلتيهـ
يلا جاوبتي منك ومني وعني ..هع 

.......’!
(مركزك في البيت)’’‘‘ كم نسبته من حيث الاهميه والاعتماد؟!


*

----------


## التوبي

*العمود إلي عليه الثقل الأكبر

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مثلي 

هل تحب\ـــــي قراءة الرويات..؟وشنو نوعها؟!

*

----------


## التوبي

*الروايات الأجتماعه  و القصص القصيرة

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لول كنت ااحب ااقراء الروايات بجميع اانواعها الحين ااحس مالي خلق

هل لك\كِ معرفه شخصيه بأحد الاعضاء؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*معظمهم أختفوا بسبب مشاغل الحياة وبقيتُ مثل السيف فردا

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اييييييه وايد لو اعددهم اتعب ههههه

عضضو عفوي؟!
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*صانــــــــــــــــــــع الخبز .. اعتقد الحين اسمه ((الفجر  صح او لا ..*


* مــــن اكــــــــثر الأعـــــــضاء لــــفت نـــــــظرك ؟ ... 

*

----------


## التوبي

*1 دمعه على السطور

2 عفاف الهدى

3 ورد ة محمديه

 4 يوم سعيد

5 شدى الزهراء

6 أنين القلب

أعتذر عن ذكر بقي الأسماء يوجد الكثير الكثير

يبقى السوال ؟؟؟

*

----------

ورده محمديه (04-06-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

بصراحة هناك الكثير.. ومنهم من اختفى

للدموع احساس... تأبط بودرة.. واحد فاضي.. نبراس.. دمعة على السطور.. والكثير الثير << مليت من الكتابة بس..

اصعب موقف مر ايام الدراسة ولا يمكن نسيانه؟؟<< سعيد .. حزين.. حاجات مالات هبالة عادي اي شي

----------


## التوبي

*جاء مدرس اللغة العربية وطلب ممن لدية معرفه في الشعر
 أن يكتب قصيدة ترغب الطلاب في طلب 
العلم هذا الطلب كان بين الحصتين بعد ثلاث دقائق
جاء المدرس فوجد بيت من الشعر 
مملتُ الدراسة حتى يكاد
مجيي إليها كأني أقاد
غضب المدرس وطلب من الذي كتب هذا
الكل في سكوت غضب الأستاذ
هنا قام أحد الطلاب وقال لقد رأيتُ السيد .....
هو الذي كتب هذا 
طلب مني الوقوف وسألني لماذا
أجبتُ بأن المدرسة المسائية بسببها
خسرنا حفلات الإعراس والمشية
وحضور المناسبات طلب مني قصيدة رفضت
طلبه

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

واي... يا كثرهم ..

طيب.. يوم كنا في ثالث ثنوي.. طلبت مدرة الدين جمع الدفاتر.. في نهاية الحصة الثانية وطلعت .. دخلت مدرسة الفيزياء... وخلينا الدفاتر ورا الباب ع اساس ان في الفسحة نوديهم...

وكالعادة طلعت مدرسة الفيزياء تفسحنا في الفصل لان الرابعة رياضيات..<< الفسحة فيزياء..

الموهييييم .. انتبهنا للدفاتر .. فسحة الصلاة..  كلنا نصلي ونوديهم... 

وديناهم السابعة<< كنا فراغ..

والاخوات زميلاتي.. عند باب غرفة المدرساتحملوني وياهم... وقالوا.. مو هي تحبش احنا ما لنا خلقها..  انتين وديهم..

دخلتهم وطرحتهم ع المكتب.. ويوم جيت بطلع .. ما اسمع الا...  

علوية... المدرسة تنتظرش براااا ..

كل علامات الاستفهام .. وكل شي يعني اشتبي...

وطلعت .. واستلمتني... تكولي بدري ليش للحين .. وكانت تصارخ .. واني كمت ارتجف من العصبية .. يعني  ليش كلها كمن ساعة تاخير..

وكالت لي اني صج احبك واحترمك كثير ... بس انتي بالذات راح انقصك علامتين من الدفتر لانك تاخرت.. وهذرات زيادة..<< عاد الا بني امية ..

مشت .. ورحت وي الشلة وجلست.. يسالوني اشفيش علوية اشصاير .. ؟؟  شفناها تاشر ومدري ويش كلنا بتضربش بعد شوي.. لا تطلعي مشيتي وهي تهدر..

وتجمعوا حتى بنات اول وثاني.. << شلتنا مشهورة..

طبعا كنت ماسكة دموعي.. الا تكول رئيسة الشلة بكرة ورقة عمل فيزياء ورياضيات ... اهني صحت وكمت اصارخ..

يعني ويش صار اشرف لي اشق الدفتروتحط الصفر.. مرة وحدة...  وما اذكر بعد ... بس اللي اذكره شلتنا كلنا كما نصيح.. 

ويوم ثاني .. مريت عليها كالعادة بس ما سلمت... شافتني في الفسحة وكالت لي ليش زعلانة .. اني مو بعبع اخوف يعني... معليش .. ...

وليومكم كل ما نذكر الموقف... الكل يعصب ..<< كاني هذرت واجد

نفسوو...

----------


## التوبي

*صح الله لسانك  بس وين السوال  إذاّ يبقى السوال

أو تقوم الأخت بتغــّيره ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

موقف مخجل مريت\ـي فيه وانقلب لونك ااحمر من كثر الحيا  ؟!هع 
*

----------


## التوبي

*عندما ذهبتُ للمستشفى لزيارة أميييييييييي
كانت أختي مرافقه معها دخلتُ في وقت الزيارة
للغرفة التي ترقد فيها أمي و أختي 
وجدتُ إمرة كبيرة ومعها أبنتها عند باب الحمام
وكانت البنت في طول أختي والمرأة كاأمي
قالت للبنت اتركيها أنا الذي سوف أحملها عنكِ
أمسكتُ بالمراه العجوزة وإذا بها تصرخ في وجهي
وتشتمني تفاجئتُ وصرتُ في حاله اه ه ه أف أف أف
لم تترك المراه دعوة ولا سبه وأنا خجل أمام أهلي
الذين كانوا مع أمي في ذلك الوقت أرسلتُ أختي
للتأسف لهم البنت عذرتني و لكن الأم أكثرت من السباب والشتم 
كل هذا في مستشفي القطيف المركزي
ظليت أكثر من شهر متبهدل
يبقى السوال ؟؟

*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الله يعينك يا سيد..

بس ما اذكر مواقف محرجة الي.. كثر ما غيري سواها وانحرجت..

بس اكو واحد .. ليلة خطبتي.. اجو اخواني يسلمون علي.. ويباركون لي... وظلوا وياي.. كان واحد في ثالث وواحد في ثاني ابتدائي.. وجلسوا جنبي..

واسمعهم يتوتوتوا طول الحفلة.. وشويات ويطالعوني ويظحكوا...

ويوم دخل.. ابو الشباب الصالة .. ما اسمع الا ... واااااااااااااال وضحك..

واللي جنبي .. هم ضحك عالاصول... 

السبب .. لان كنت قصيرة واجد مقارنة معاه.. واختي اللي تكلمت والموجودين بس عمتي وخالاتي وخواته وحريم اخوانه..

بس توم وجيري.. كانوا يضحكون ... لان عقلهم كبير وكوني اختهم الكبيرة.. وهم ....<< اتوقع تعرفون الجيل وتفكيره...

يبقى السؤال

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ههههههههه..السيد والسيده ضحكتوني مرهـ عليكم ..تعيشو وتاكلو غيرها ههه 


اما ااني امممم >مو راضي ييحضرني موقف !!

اذا تذكر موقف برجع بالاجابه


*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

بحط سؤال ..


امم محتاره حتى في السؤال !!

يلا ما بروح بعيد عن ننفسي خخخ 

...شنو الانطباعات الا ااخدتوها عن [[ ورده محمديه ]] بالمنتدى بكل صراحه ؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*حضي في مثل ذي المواقف لا يعد منها ما يضحك ومنها ....

متوفق ببلاش أكل مقالب مرة مغلوب مرة غالب*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

امممم

 رايي في ورودة مدري انطباعي ..


الصراحة احسش عالمزاج.<< زيي

ساعات واجد مرحة بس مو باستهبال نفسي

وساعات جدية .. ساعات حزينة..

يعني باختصااااار .. مو دائما نتفصل عن احساسها الواقعي لما تكون في المنتدى<< كلت لج زيي.. لان اكو كثير ناس تكدر تحط كل شي بروحه..

اتمنى متزعلين مني ورودة...

يبقى السؤال

----------

ورده محمديه (04-08-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*لا أحب أمدح في أمام العضو إذا كان ستحق المدح 

ولا أذم لاني لا أحب أن اذم

احب لغيري ما أحب لنفسي

السؤال موقف مع أحد الأصدقاء

خلد في الذكرة ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

هناك مواقف كثيرة وكلها مخلدة ..

افضل الاحتفاظ بها لنفسي .. كونها المتني ايما الم... حيث ان الاقنعة سقطت واكتشفت انها صداقة مصلحة رغم كوني كاتمة اسرار البعض منهن..

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*عندما ضعت محفظة صديقي و كنتُ أنا برفقتهُ
وعندما أتصل يسألني عن تلك المحفظه
ضاقت بي الدنيا و أحسستُ وكأنه يقول
لي أنت الحرامي لم يهداء لي بال
و صرتُ غير عالم أخدتُ أفكر 
أين ذهبنا تذكر أنه حاسب صاحب البوفيه
عن الفطور أتصلتُ به وذهبتُ معه
عندما وصلنا إلى البوفيه إبتسم الهندي
وقال له تفضل لقد تركت المحفظه على
الكرسي 
السوال لو كنت أنت مكاني ماذا يكون موقفك من صديقك ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

راح ارجع له المحفظة... واختفي... مع رسالة... تبين تفاصيل القصة

ثم.. قد انتظر اتصال منه او... اعلم انه لم يسامح لذنب لم اقترفه...

سـ: اين تجد نفسك من...

الصبر.. الهدوء... المجتمع... المنتدى؟؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*الصبر – عذاب وقهر 

الهدواء- كبت  الحريه

المجتمع – المدرسة التي يتعلم منها الأنسان

المنتدى – ثقافة و إطلاع وتطوير في الذات

يبقى السوال لمن يمر هنا ؟؟

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الصبر \الصبر جميل (مفتاح للفرج)
الهدوء\جرعات من الراحه ..تسكن الاعصاب 
المجتمع\بعيده كل البعد!
المنتدى\ثقافه -معرفه-اكتساب -مخبى بطريقه مباشره وغير مباشره للاسرار !


*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

حلم يتكرر كثيرا؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*حتى وإن بعد المسير
الموتُ حتماً قد يصير
وتحمل على أكتاف فتيه
ملفوف في قطعة حصير
وفي إنتظراك منكراً
يجلس بجانبهِ نكير
فلا تنتظر فنجان قهوة
أو يقدم لك عصير 

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*احلامي قليله جدا بس الا تكرر معاي كدا مره ااني اطيييييير !!*


*وردة حمراء لمن تهديها؟ و وردة بيضاء لمن تهديها؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*بالنسبه لي وردتين لا تكفي أخاف أرضى واحد أو أثنين و يزعل الباقي

لان كل عضو في هذه الشبكه يستاهل باقة ورد وليس وردة واحدة

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فيك الخير سيدنا...*

*الحمرا لمن ااحب ..والبيضاء كمان* 


*عرف\ــي قلبك؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*قلبي كالوردة الثانيه 

بيقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

قلبي.. كالوعاء... ولكنه بات من زجاج سهل الكسر.. لشدة شفافيته

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*إذا قلبي من الماء حتى لا يكسر شي عندما يصتدم به هههه

السوال قلم منَ من  الأعضاء تتمنى أت يكون قلمك ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

كل انسان مميز بقلمه...  وللامانه احيانا اتمنى .. اسرق نمك قلمك سيد..


يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*بنسل ويش تبغوا تسرقونه

يفشل دوم يخطي في فنونه

معفن على الطبلون صار لونه

ما يسوي لو مرمي أن تشيله

أتمنى قلمي لنفسي

السؤال أفضل رد كتبته ولماذا ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا اعلم لان افضل الردود لا اقيمها انا انما قارؤها..

يبقى السؤال..

----------


## التوبي

*أفضل ردودي في موضوع عبر عن أحاسيسك

في القسم الأدبي بالرغم أن كل الردود مشبعه

ما أفضل الأعمال للتي تحبها ؟؟
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

افضل شي .. الصلاة والدعاء.. واكثر اللي احبه.. وكتي في دروس القران..

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*كم تمنيت لو بقي الرد المحدوف ..

نفس الأجابه خير الأعمال الصلاة على محمد وأله

ماذا يعني لك الحترام ؟؟
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الاحترام مثل الاكسجين.. ولكنه نااااادر هذه الايام

ايهما اهم.. حج للحسين .. ام حج لمكة؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

للحسين ..

نفسه~

----------


## التوبي

*الفرض الواجب من الله وحسب ما جاء في القران لمكه

والله أعلم إذا كان الأخد بالحديت لا أعلم

كلمة شكر لمن تقال في المنتدى ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لجميع الاعضاء بشكل عام والى المؤسس بصفه خاصه* 

*نفسه~*

----------


## التوبي

*لجميع الاعضاء بشكل عام والى المؤسس بصفه خاصه

قلم ثمين السعر لمن تهديه ؟؟

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لك..*

*نفسه~*

----------


## التوبي

*مشكلتي ما أعرف أكتب إلا بقلم رصاص

مع مبراه و مساحه مخربش

ما جزاء الأحسان إلا الأحسان  لك أيظاً

مشرف أو مشرفه يلفت النظر من حيث الأسلوب ؟؟*

----------

ورده محمديه (04-12-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*1)دموعه ع السطور الغاليه على قلبي* 
*وشذاوي وعفاف ..*


*نفسه~*

----------


## التوبي

*دمعه و عفاف وشدى و مجمديه

رد من أحد الأعضاء أغضبك ؟؟*

----------

ورده محمديه (04-12-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*من وحده الله يذكرها بالخير كدا مره تسوي ليي حركات وواحسها متقصده في البعض والبعض يمكن بعفويه بس بصراحه جد ااتضايقت عدل*


*...رد اافرحك؟*

----------


## التوبي

*رد في الاسبوع الماضي على أخر موضوع لي في القسم الأدبي

من شبكة الناصرة بعد ما وضعتُ له عتاب هنا ربما جاء وقراء

العتاب هذا بعد أربع سنوات نظر في أحد مواضيعي

يالله غير خرابيش زين منه  

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مره كنت زعلانه  وبين عليي في موضوع  ((حالتك النفسيه الهذا اليوم*

*وجاني رد جميل  في التقيم فرحني وايد وكانهم يعرفوني عدل* 

*( على الرغم من فرحني ردهم لكن الحد الحين العضويه مجهوله  ما عرفتها حاولت وحاولت لكن ما قدرت اعرف من صاحب او صاحبة هذي العضويه* 


*سؤال وابغى الجواب صريح من الشباب والبنات* 

*((هل تمنى ان تزوج عن قصة حب ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ههههههههههه لا ااحس السالفه في البدايه يمكن يكون فيها حمااس او ووناسه على اانك بترتبط في الا تحبه بس بعدين ااحس كل شي يتغير ...*
*اافضل يكون الحب ببعد الزواج* 

*نفسه~؟*

----------


## التوبي

*أممم  الاراء مختلفه

و أنا أفضل لكل حادث حديث

بيقى السوال ؟*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*يمكن الكثير بجاوب بــ نعم و يؤيد بالحب قبل الزواج ولكن نقف عند رأي الشرع
فإذا سئلنا الشرع عن رأيه في الحب قبل الزواج سيقول لا حب قبل الزواج الخوف من الوقوع في المحظور

وكما تقول الفتوة / المرجع العلامة السيد علي السيستناني حفظه الله
الاستفتاء: انا طالب في الجامعة وأحب فتاة مع أنني لا أعرفها ولا تعرفني ولم اكلمها ولا مرة. فهل يجوز أن أصرّح وأقول لها بأني أحبها؟ مع العلم أنني لا أستطيع الزواج بها إلا بعد ثلاث سنوات. وأريد أن أخبرها بأني أحبها لكي أحجزها وتكون لي؟
الجواب: لا يجوز اظهار الحب لامراة اجنبية لأي هدف كان ويمكنك أن تستعين بأهلك فتخبرها برغبتك فيها او ان تتزوج بها باذن اهلها ثم تؤخر العرس الى بعد ثلاث سنوات. 
والفتوة منقولة من منتديات قمر الهواشم

سؤالي
هل تحب/ي أن تكون/ي من أنصار الحجة المنتظر؟؟ كيف يكون ذلك؟؟؟
*

----------

ورده محمديه (04-16-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اكيييييييييييد ما احد ما يتمنى هذا شي* 


*يكون ذلك* 

*روي عن رسول الله صل الله عليه واله وسلم إنه قال  " أفضل اعمال امتي انتضار الفرج "*
*تتحرك عقلية الانسان حينما تسمع هذا النوع من الحديث ، وتتسائل كيف يكون انتظار الفرج هو افضل الاعمال ولو لم يرد هذا الكلام من رسوال الله صل الله عليه واله وسلم لكان محل شك ووسوسة عند عامة الناس ! وذلك ان من الاعمال الجهاد في سبيل الله ، واطعام المسكين ، ومساعدة المحتاج ، والدفاع عن العقيدة الاسلامية الحقة ، الخ من الاعمال المثله ...*
*الا ان هذا العمل ( انتظار الفرج ) قد اخد مأخذه ومكانته الاولى وذلك لانه يحرك العوامل الداخلية لدى الانسان تماما اننا اذا ذكر الامام المهدي عليه السلام ننكس برؤسنا الى الاسفل واخرون يضعون ايديهم على رؤسهم الى اخرها من العادات وهي في الحقيقة ليست عادات انما هي روايات عن ال بيت محمد عليهم السلام فعلى سبيل المثال امامنا وسيدنا جعفر بن محمد الصادق اذا ذكر القائم وقف على رجليه ووضع يده الكريمة على راسه.*
*فكل هذه تدل على اننا في خدمتك سيدي يا صاحب العصر والزمان واننا هيئنا انفسنا لنصرتك يا سيدي .*
*فمن هنا نستنتج ان انتضار الفرج يعني :*
*1- اصلاح انفسنا .*
*2- امرنا بالمعروف ونهينا عن المنكر.*
*3- تعليم الفتاة بان النقاب ليس حجاب .*
*4-البتاعد عن الموسيقى والاغاني وكل اله فيها طرب* 
*5- ولا يكون همنا الا قضية الانتضار للإمام عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف.*
*فمن هنا اصبح الانتظار افضل الاعمال اذا وصل صاحبه الى هذا المقدار من اليقين واصبح الامام عليه السلام هو همه وتفكيره .*

 اللهم اجعلن وياكم من *انصار* الامام *الحجه* (عج


سؤال 

هل تنعد الصلوت لتي صليتموها هديه الى اموتكم ؟

----------


## التوبي

*هههه 

ويش نعد  لو هي فلوس يمكن نعدها


يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------

ورده محمديه (04-16-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سؤال مخجل.. نعم* 



*اسم بلوتوثك؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*الفرات

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*غربة الاحساس ..~*


*نفسه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ما اادري والله نسيت من زمان ما ااستخدمه هههههه*



*ااكرهـ شي في حياتك؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*أكل الجلابه

يعني طبخة الطحين مع البيض

طبخة النفساء  وكححح*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اكره شي في حياتي احد يفهمني غلظ ... والكذب .. والنفاق ..لي شايف نفسه*

*الانتظار ...خر* 


*ماهي امنيتك في هذي الحياه ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*هـذا أنا أرفع يــديّ توسـلاً

وأرمق بطرفي داعياً رب السما

أمـوتُ شهيداً في سبيلهِ طـالباً

و ألقاهُ مخضوباً بقطرات الـدمـا

بيقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ااحتفظ بالجواب لنفسي ...*


*ااكبر اانجاز اانجزته في حياتك؟!*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ااكبر اانجاز اانجزته في حياتك؟!
دعائي لله رب العالمين بان تكون زيارة الأمام الحسين متواصلة بلا انقطاع فصرت كادر في احدى الحملات
وبالفعل حصل لي هذا فمن شهر صفر الماضي الى شهر صفر في هذه السنة ذهبت 4 مرات
والحمد لله وحصل لي انجاز أكبر في زيارتي الأخيرة زيارة الأربعين
اني التقيت السيد مرتضى القزويني وعُينت من قبله مندوبة جمع التبرعات لــ مستشفى الأمام الحجة عليه السلام 
فهذا أااااااااكبر اااااااااانجاز في حياااااااااااااتي

سؤالي
ماذا تحب من فاكهة الصيف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مانجوووو*


*نفسه~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*العنب الاخضر الاصغار ..

((كم مجلس تسمعت-ي اللية وفاة الزهراء عليها السلام ...*

----------


## التوبي

*3 يكفي والباقي غداً

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بصراحه واحد ...

ماخاب من دعاهم 

هل عندك امل بان الزهراء عليها السلام لن تخيب ظنك وستقضي حاجتك اذا طلبت منها ؟


*

----------


## التوبي

*صحيح  أذا كان فيه منفعه لي وبأذن الله تعالى

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اكيد املي بهم قوي وعندي احساس هذي المره ما راح تخيبني .... 


من من الشيوخ كان نفسك تسمعه وتحضره في وفاته الزهراء عليها السلام وما حصل لك ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يوجد لاني أسعى لمن أرغب أستمع له

الحمد الله أستمعت للشيخ مصطفى

أستاذ عارف سنبل

أستاذ سعيد العبيدان

ولي ما حصل اليوم يحصل بكره

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الملا والد خالي بس صار المجلس في بيتنا نذر على اختي ولا قدرت اروح حق ولد خالي 


هل انت-ي من نوع لي يخلي الجوال صامت عند النوم ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا ...خلني اادري وين راميتنه طول اليوم عشان اافكر ااحطه صامت لو غيرهـ*





*نفسه~*

----------


## التوبي

*لا طبعاً أعتبر تفسي مركز أسعاف لكل من يحتاجني

من الأهل و الأصدقاء و ربما الجيران والأخوان

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا ......

كم شخص ينام معك في الغرفه ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وحده ..ااختي فقط هع* 

*نفسه~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بحااااااااااالي ....* 


*وش نوع جوالك؟!  <<سؤال ملقوفه* 

*والله احترنا وخلصت الاسئله  ردو يا الله وبلا غش*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وشدخلك يالملقوفه ..هههههه*


*نفسه ~ يلا جاوبي هع*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

:mesb:  ملقوفه في عينك  مره على طول صدقت ما بغت من الله 


عاد القافه ما احبها  :noworry:  ( واعتقد تدري 


احم احم مسويه فيها قويه :embarrest:  الخاله<<


جوالي وبدون غش كان ووووع نوكيا عادي مره  لكن احبه

 والوقت الحالي استخدم n7


زعلانه ما بحط سؤال انتو حطو   :noworry:

----------


## التوبي

*دورة تعليميه  تتمنى تتعلمها ولماذا ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حاسب ...بدون ليش*


*نفسه...؟؟*

----------


## التوبي

*يا ساتر يالله نفس الأختيار

هل تفضل السكن في وسط المدينه ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ايـــــــــــه ..يمكن لاني محرومه من هالشي* 


*..عندما يتغير عليك من تحب !كيف تتعامل معه؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*أنظر ظروفه و أسباب التغــير 

ربما السبب يا ناس يحـــيّر

والواجب المعرفه قبل التطير

يبقى السوال ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ااني وش عندي غير العتاب ..!!*
*طبعا فيني صفه ما ااحب ااعاتب اي ااحد..فقط القريبين من القلب وبشده ..وغير كدا ااستخدم ااسلوب التطنيش>نحيسه*



*هل تتعامل مع اختك كـ صديقه ~~>للاولاد*
*هل تتعاملي مع اخيك كـ صديق؟~~>للبنات*

----------


## التوبي

*مو في كل المور  
و ساعه الزعل تختلف عن ساعة السرور
ولكن على الأرجح والمشهور
الصديق يبقى صديق و الأخ يبقى أخ
كلٌ على حِدة
السوال باقي للجواب ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نعـــــــــــــــم*


*سرك لمن تفشيه؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*لمن أعتبرهُ في منزلة نفسي ويسكن قلبي

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*افضل كتمانه..!*


*عندما تفتقرالحنان و تغرقك هموم الحياه وتحتاج لشخص يأخدك بالاحضان ينسيب همك وتعبك فلمن تلجأ؟!*

----------


## التوبي

خرجتُ يوماً بالأزقةِ ماشيا

أخشى مروري بالطريق متخافيا

وكنتُ أكرهُ أن يراني صاحباً

فـربما يسأل ويعـرف مـا بـيا

حتى لتقيتُ في مسيري صدفةً

بصديق عمري في السنين الماضيا

مددتُ يّــدي بالسلام مرحـبـاً

وردا سـلامي بشتياق مُحـيــا

فقال ما هذا الغياب وما السبب ؟

ونسيّت حتى ما سألت عن حاليا

وأراكَ تمشي خفيةً عن أعينٍ

وصرتَ تعدو وما عهدتكَ عاديا

قلتُ ظروف قـد أتتني فُجـئةً

ومحتار لا أدري وكيفَ وماهيا

صارَ يأخدُ من همومي بحكمةٍ

حتى كأنهُ قـد أعــاد فـؤأديـا

عـرفتُ إنـهُ لا يـزال يُحبني

بكلماتهِ العذبه أسر مزاجـيـا

كمٍ صديق كانَ يهجرُ صاحبه

وكمٍ صديق كالطبيبِ مُداويا

وهذه الحياة كم تُعلم أهلها

أن الصداقه مهما تكمن باقيا

يبقى السوال ؟؟

----------

ورده محمديه (04-19-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الجـأ لوسادتي واحتضنها بشدهـ ..*


*ـــ ماذا تعني لك الدموع؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*الدموع  مثل الشموع  مرة تضيى و مرة تحرك 

ولكن هي تنفس لاإخراج الهموم و تغسل العيون و تقلل من الذنوب

و هي عن  الشكى تنوب و تحرك المشاعر عن الجمود وووووو

+ و يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------

ورده محمديه (04-19-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يكفيني اسجل اعجابي لوجود تشابه تام في الاجابه :)*


*ماذا تعني لك احلاام اليقظه؟*

----------


## التوبي

*الاحلام المعقوله أمل للوصول

و تفتيح للعقول و تنفيد لامر الرسول

لاحلم الا معقول هذا يفوق تصور العقول

يودي لصاحبه بالدهول عندي لا أسمح له بالقبول

لان ليس من اللكن لهُ الوصول وووو

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*احلاام مبنيه على التفاؤل..مفعمه بالامل* 
*رغم انها لم تصب معي يوماً ولكنها تعني لي الكثير* 

*(بنيت احلاام قد الكون لكن القدر ما طاع!! )*



*اول شخص تحب يشاركك فرحك؟*

----------


## التوبي

*الوالده لو كانت موجودة لا ما أظن أحد يفرح للولد كثر فرحة الأم

من بعدها ما شوفت ولا ذقت طعم الفرح حتى أعرف أخبر من ؟

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*امي واخوتي*

*هل تتقبل أن يتدخل البعض بـ خصوصياتك؟*

----------


## التوبي

*مو في كل الامور
شي يخصني أحب أتخد قراري
أنا ليش التدخل إلا إذا أنا طلبت
يعتبر فضول مثل ما هو يقول
يبقى السوال ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا وبشده،*


*هل تستحمل أن يسيطر عليك شخصاً ما؟!!*

----------


## التوبي

*لا طبعاً أنا عبداً لله وليس لااحد 

بيقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لالالالالا*

*عندما تكن بنفسك حاجه وتلجأ لاهل البيت عليهم السلاام ,,من اول باب تطرقه في كل محنه وشده؟*

----------


## التوبي

*باب مدينة العلم 

يبقى السوال لمن يأتي ؟
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الصراحة.. اول من اذكر مولاتي الزهراء عليها السلام..

أمنية تتمنى ان تتحقق قريبا؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*الفرج لاخواننا البحرينين مما هم فيه

يبقى السوال ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أمنيتي اشوف الفرحه بعيون امي* 


*...كم نسبة صبرك؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*حسب الوضع و الظروف و الموضوع  و الاهميه 

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فيه تفاوت بين مره ومره على حسب يعني بس كـ نسبه عامه 65%*



*كيف علاقتك بالاطفال؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*علاقة الاب للابناء

بيقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اني ام يعني .. علاقتي ... وياهم كأم واخت وصديقة .. ومعلمة.. الخ..<< سؤال صعب..

كيف تتعامل مع الخطر في لحظته؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*على حسب نوع الخطر 
خطر يحتاج لتأني وتريث وحكمه ومعرفه و إطلاع
و نوع يحتاج لسرعة تصرف وحذر و عدم إطلاع الغـير 
عليه لذا لم يكن هذا السؤال واضح حتى تكون الأجابه
منحصرة ومفهومه 
أترك السؤال لربما هنا من يضع لهُ جواباً واضح ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بحاول قدر المستطاع مفاداته والسيطره عليه ..*


*فيه مره طلبت\ـي من احد غرض او مساعده وندمت\ـي عليه ؟! *

----------


## التوبي

*طلبت من صديق إستشارة

عن قطعة أرض للشراء نصحني بالابتعاد

ذهبت تلك الفرصة ربما لا تعاد

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

طلبت من صديقة كنت اعتبرها عزيزة.. مساعدة في امر فاعتذرت .. واذا بها تقوم بذات الامر من اجل غيري...

هل انت سريع الغضب؟؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نعم سريعة الغضب ..لكن مشكلتي اغضب واعصب وبنفس الوقت تجيني الضحكه..>يعني ما انفع الى جهال خخخ*


*نفسه~*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ههه... مو احسن منش... بس اكو تقدمات هسه احاول اضبط نفسي... كاني نجحت شويات..

شرايش فيني..؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بصراحه يا مناجاة انتي مافيه منك ..*
*مواطن واجد تعجبني فيك*
*بس احس يستوطنك حزن دفين ..وهالحزن مصدره اقرب الناس لك*


*وحسيتك من النوع الا تحبي العزله نوعا ما وهذه الصفه تشبهيني فيها خخخ*

*قلبك طيب وابيض..و ثقافتك تعجبني ..واحس بعد من النوع الملتزم وهالشي يعجبني*


*..لمن يأتي بعدي يترك بصمه عني؟؟!*

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (04-24-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*مهذب سريع التأثر 
مما حوله يحب ترضي الزملاء
بالردود الثريه بالكلمات الجميله 
متجاوب مع معظم الموضيع هنا
له حسٌ شاعري معبّر عما في الداخل 
ولكن يبخل به في كثير من المواقف
لو يبدي أشعارهُ أصبح الشاعرٌ الأول 
هنا بدون منافس لا أحب أكثر المديح
ولكن يعرف القلم صاحبهُ بكلِ وضوح
نغير السوال .. ما رأيك في إدارة المنتدي ؟؟*

----------

ورده محمديه (04-24-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*بصراحه يا مناجاة انتي مافيه منك ..
مواطن واجد تعجبني فيك*
*بس احس يستوطنك حزن دفين ..وهالحزن مصدره اقرب الناس لك*


*وحسيتك من النوع الا تحبي العزله نوعا ما وهذه الصفه تشبهيني فيها خخخ*

*قلبك طيب وابيض..و ثقافتك تعجبني ..واحس بعد من النوع الملتزم وهالشي يعجبني*

*اخجلتيني. هذا من طيبج..*

ما رأيك في إدارة المنتدي ؟؟

يا سيدنا احنا منحجي بالسياسة حرام..<< امزح

الصراحة الادارة ميكصرون .. الله يوفقهم ويعطيهم العافية .. ولو ما كانت الادارة صح كان ما نجح المنتدى

يبقى السؤال...

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (04-24-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*إدارة المنتدى صحيح ما يقصرون والدليل بقاء

 هذا المنتدى وحفاظه على المستوى الحالي في هذا الوقت 

الذي إلغيت فيه كثير من المنتديات بسبب إفلاسهم من تواجد

 الأعضاء كل الشكر و التقدير للأدارة و الأعضاء معاً

السوال ما الذي جعلك تفضل هذا المنتدى دون غـيرة ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*على قولة المثل ((وما الحب الا للحبيب الاولي ))*

*لانه اول منتدى لي اشترك فيه..حبيته وتعلقت با الاعضاء الا فيه* 

*جربت غيرهـ بس ما عجبوني ,*
*عجبني التحفظ الشديد الا هنا*

*تخيلو مره مشتركه في منتدى طبعا كانت الرسائل الخاصه مفتوحه للجميع.. واول خمس دقايق لي هناك وصلتني رساله تعارف وايميل ورقم جوال !!!*

*شفتو المسخره والاستهتار لوين وصلت عند الناس ؟؟*

*حزتها كبرت في عيوني الشبكه اكثر واكثر* 
*وصارت من يومها ملاذي الاول والاخير* 





*نفسه~*

----------


## التوبي

*هذا المنتدى فيه الحيويه والنشاط المستمر 
فيه أحترام الاعضاء لبعضهم
 الكل يأخذ الأخر على حسن
نيه لم أحس بالتفرد والأبتعاد من أحد
 ولكن ربما في الفترة الخير من البعض
 وربما لظروف الله أعلم أتمنى البقاء ولو خرج من هنا 
يبقى ذكري يذكر بخير
السوال هل راضي على مستواك في المنتدى ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بصراحه لالالا..ااحس مقصره وايد وخصوصا بقسمي*
*وخجلانه من تقصيري [النفسيه لاعبه دورها وصايره هي الا تمشينا]*


*نفسه~  *

----------


## التوبي

*كل لي نكتبه خرابيش في خرابيش
طبعاً لا ترضي صاحبها ولا غيرة
ولكن نحن هنا نستفيد من الموجودين الكبار تشجيعهم يعطي
دافع لتحسين الأداء و أتمنى يجي
اليوم الذي أكون راضي على وضعي
السوال لو أعطيت ثلاث أقلام على من من الأعضاء توزعهم ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اممممممم* 
*اول قلم الى الغاليه على قلبي دموعه على السطور..*
*يبقى قلمين واحد الى اخوي قطرة عطاء او واحد لكم ....*




*نفسه..*

----------


## التوبي

*يستاهلون 
نعطي لي ما حصل على قلم
الأخت شذى الزهراء
الأخت عفاف الهدى
الأخت وردة 
السوال عضو أو عضوه تحب تقراء
ما يطرح من مواضيع في المنتدى ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مواضيع الاخت موالية حيدر والاخ* *قطرة عطاء*
*و الله يذكره بالخير اخوي نبراس في تطور الذت والان الاخت رنيم الحب*
*زهرة الريف في اخبار المجتمع*
*واشعار التوبي..*

*ومواضيع الاخت عفاف* 
*وما انسى جهود الباقي بعد كلهم خير وبركه* 


*نفسه~*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اممممممممممم

لمن ارجع مناجاة .. ويرجع حبي للقراءة راح اجاوب...

مع ان الكل ... له بصمة وله تميز ..

متى تبكي؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*أبكي على منَ بالطفوف

لا روس فيهم لا كفوف

هذا العذر لو قد بكيت

حتى يهل دمعي دروف

لما يذكروا مصابهم

أصفق عليهم بالكفوف

يبقى السوال ونقراء الجواب

للي يجي خلني أشوف ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*احسنت , و صح لسانك سيدنا..*
*1*نبكي على الحسين وال الحسين..وعلى جده وامه وابيه ..*

*2*ما يحلى بكائي الا عند النوم’’عاد كان فيه سبب او بدون سبب !!*


*ـــ  عزاء او نشيد (موالد).تحب تسمعه باستمرار ودائما تكون على لسانك؟*

----------


## التوبي

*لباسم الكربلائي
قصيدة 
عتابي و يخوتي ويامن عتابي
إذا كان الزمــن رايـد عـذابي
السؤال يظل لجواب أخر ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ما احب اسمع مواليد واجد..

احب من العزاء... بلا كلمات... ومن النشيد الوجداني... انيس التائهين

يبفى السؤال...

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*موالد واكيد با الاصوات العراقيه  ....*


*هل ودك تعاتب شخص  ومن هذا شخص اذا كان فيه ! والماذه ؟!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اني بصراحه ما ااحب ااعاتب كل من جا !!*

*((ما عاتبت الا شخصين بحياتي عتاب من قلب ))    <<**ومع هذا تعقدت من سالفة العتاب ...*
*طبعا مابقول ليش:$ لالاني ااحتفظ بالاسباب لنفسي*



*نفسه~*

----------


## التوبي

*أعاتب الشخص الذي يستحق العتاب

و أما الذي لا يستحق ترك الذنب ولا الاستغفار

ماذا تقول لمن يسيىء بدون سبب ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ااني بسكت عنه طبعا..وبقول في نفسي الله يهديه* 


*نفسه..*

----------


## التوبي

*الطيب أو الحكران و أعتبره مثل الجدران

يمكن يكون واحد سكران

والبادي دوماً خسران

كيف ترى الحياة ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الحياة نفق مظلم مليء بالخفافيش.. والعثرات

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*الحياة ممر مليء بالمعقبات و العثرات  والمطبات يتعب من يصل فيها لمراده
ماذا تعني لك الحريه ؟؟
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الحرية لن توجد الا في دولة القائم.. وهي الحياة بلا ظلم او اضطهاد... او قمع

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*الحريه مقيدة  مثل البدويه

تسعي أن تكون مصونه 

و با أقل إشاعه تصبح مجنونه 

حتى لو كان المدعى عليه لا يعرفونه

السوال ماذا تعني لك العادات والتقاليد القديمه في الحياة المعاصره ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*كالقابض على جمرةفي يده ...*
*العادات والتقاليد بدت تتلاشي شي فشي بشكل بطيئ والله يكون في العون* 


*اعجبني السؤال* 

*يبقى*

----------


## التوبي

*العادات والتقاليد هي العادات التي توارثناها
من الإباء و الأجداد هي حضارتنا في ديننا
وبلدنا و اصلالتنا التي تربا عليها الأجيال
و الأمم تبقى هي ضد العادات الدخيلة
علينا وعلى ديننا الحنيف
السوال ماذا الغزو الأجنبي لبيوتنا
و أسواقنا ومدارسونا ؟؟.
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لاانه بكل بساطه الانسان يحب كل جديد* 
* وقدر و استطاع الغزو الاجنبي يدخل لينا من (البس ..الاكل ..وفي كل شي اعتقد ..والله المعين*

*فعلن غزونا ونحن لا نشعر  خصوصنا في البس لو بتكلم يبغى له شرح مفصل* 
*كتفي بالقول* 
* اتمنى ما احد  يتبعهم اول با اول الا في الاشياء المفيده* 


*يبقى السؤال*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لان العرب بكل اسف ياخذوا كل شي بدون تفكير وماشين تقليد اعمى...

ليش الناس للحين متأثرة بالمسلسلات التركية.. ومتعلقة بابطالها .. خاصة هالمهند بعد كل الكلام.. والاحداث..ووو؟؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*كل ممنوع مرغوب 
في ذا الزمان إذا كثر الحديث عن شي
يكثر أستخدامة ويقال الموضة
خلينا على الأنيس البوضه
يبقى السوال ؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اني لا اشتهيهم بس الا اشوفه انهم سحرو عقول العرب والله يستر من اخرتها!!*


*...لكل من يأتي بعدي ,هل بامكانكم الاعتراف هنا كم ( عمرك\كِ )؟!*
* <خخ عفر ماعندي اسئله <سؤال مشي حالك هع*

----------


## التوبي

*السوال عن العمر
في حياة ما يستمر
في العبارة يكون جوابي
والذكاء دوم للسمر
الحج فرضه مرة وحدة
ومـا يضر لـو تعتــمر
العمر انـــا عجــوز
بس عـن مزحي ما أجوز
أخاف بكر عـن الأسم
وبعده عن وزن الجسم
ومن العطر شنهو أشم
صدقوني أنـــا أكتب 
وفمـّي فينــّي يبتسم
كل شي عـنه أجواب
أقول حاضر على الخشم
بيقى السوال حتى الجواب ؟؟*

----------

ورده محمديه (05-04-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

امممممممممممم وردة ما يتجاوب على هالسؤال لان الاعمار بيد الله

وكلام سيدنا كفى ووفى.. صح لسانه

شنو رايك في الاسرة اليوم.؟؟؟ ورأيك في اسرتك؟؟؟

----------

ورده محمديه (05-04-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*الاسره أمس مدرسه تعج بالطلاب والمدرسين
ولكن الخوف من المشاكل 
الأسره اليوم قفص فيه طيرين
 إذا خرج أحدهم إستوحش الأخر والمراءه مثل الا بتوب
كل ما خرج الرجل أخد زوجته لبيت أهلها ههههههه
كل واحد على مزاجه وأكثر الأحيان لا يعطى الخيار
أنا هنا أحتار
يبقى السوال ؟؟
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ههه وشو سيدنا سويتنا لابتوب..

الاسرة ايام اجدادنا افضل من ايام ءاباءنا...

وايامنا الله يستر عليها...

بكرة اتوقع بتصير ضمن قائمة... على وشك الانقراض...

وكله من الرجال... يحط قانون ويحذف قانون... يصدر قرار تالي يلغيه... يمشي الموضوع على فئة دون اخرى...

سؤال.. ما هي شروطك في شريك الحياة وكيف تريد مواصفاته؟؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*لشروط أهم شي ما فيه قروض
في الشعر تعرف عروض
وما أريد أيت شروط
وفي الطبخ تطبخ عروق
وتعرف توزن المروق
وما تدعي بالحروق
وتجلس بعد قبل الشروق
وما أظن أخلص من الشروط 
يبقى السوال ؟؟
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

شروطي حتى لو كتبتها...  

اظن خلص وكتها...

لان الواقع اهو اللي يعيش..

يبقى السؤال

----------


## جميل الزبيدي

يمل بطني من اجوع

يبقى السؤال

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يضحوو ااغلب الرجال (همتي دبـ....)هههه !!

بالنسبه ليي..كما قال الرسول (ص)
][ من رضيتم دينه وخلقه فزوجوه ][

وسلامتكم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

حكمتك في الحياه؟

*

----------


## التوبي

* أتقي شر من أحسنت إليه

أحذر عدوك مرة و أحذر صديق مليون

العدو يجي من برا والصديق قدام العيون
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

سؤالك؟

----------


## التوبي

*سوال لك هههه شنهو لي تايه ُ في خياك

يعني الطموحات التى تطمح لها تدور في المخيله ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

طموحي... حدي  الله يكتبني من اهل الجنه... ما ابي شي من الدنيا


يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*
طموحي أفتدي جدي بروحي

من قدوتك في الحياة الدنيا

ومع من تحب في الأخرة ؟؟
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

سؤالك جدا عميق...

ويبيله تدقيق..

قدوتنا.. امنا الزهراء... وفي الاخرة... ما نبي غير ان نكون مع ساداتنا في هالدنيا...


يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*يبقى السوال من قدوتي

في الدنيا هذي بلوتي

تدرون من هم سادتي

أشعر وهذي عادتي

خصوص أرثي جدتي

مع الناس لو في وحدتي

هم قدوتي في دنيتي

وفي الأخرة هي شفيعتي

السوال من تحب أن تزور من الأئمه أولاً ؟؟ 

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

خاطري ومنى عيني ازور غريب الغرباء وبعيد المدى علي ابن موسى الرضا

----------


## التوبي

*ينسى موحال قصدي السؤال

ما عادته قلتها موحال

ننطر يجي نبغي السؤال

حتى نواصل ذا المقال

هنا مطلبي وين السؤال ؟؟

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

عفوا السؤال سقط سهواً...


 اذا كانت عندك ورقه فاضيه شو اكثر شي تحب ترسمه عليها؟ وليش ؟

----------


## التوبي

*أحب أرسم أنا من الطبيعه

لان عمري ما أبيعه

لانه في أول ربيعه

الصلي على  النبي

والمرتضى مع الشفيعه

والحسن معاه الحسين

وزينب الحرة الوديعه

أرسم شجر ,ارهم زهر

عندي المهم ربي أطيعه

أخلي السوال أنسى موحال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ولاشي عفر..خخخ*
*لانه شي اسمه ورقه وقلم كح كح مغبرين* 


*...
 احد علماء النفس قال ذات مرة : أنه باستطاعة الانسان العيش من دون اصدقاء فما رايك أنت\ـي ؟ 
*

----------


## التوبي

*من دون أصدقاء 

يعني أظن حان اللقاء

لــ لله وحدة البقاء

الأنسان من طبعه الشقاء

من دون صديق ما فيه عطاء

وما أعيش من دون أصدقاء

يبقى اللبقاء قصدي السؤال ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عادي ..>لا ااحد يقول عني وحشه :$*


*متى يعاندك النسيان ؟ 
*

----------


## التوبي

*النسيان صديق الأنسان

يجيني إذ كنت نعسان

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عاد ااني نسياني غير شكل ..بوسط السالفه الا ااقولها اانسى وش بقول  خخخ* 


* في زمن البحث عن المادة عن ماذا تبحث أنت؟*

----------


## التوبي

*ليش يصغرون الخطوط

وهم يحطون الخطوط

أبحث دوم عن الرضا قبل القضى

وزيارة هم للمرتضى وي الرضا

والف الصلاة على المصطفى

ونعسان أحس نوري نطفى

وأقول لكم إلى اللقاء

يا أصدقاء

حتى حكمه البقى ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*خلي الماده ليهم يسرحون ويمرحون ..*

*اما ااني ببحث عن الراحه النفسيه ..والحب والحنان والسعاده ورضا المعبود*


* هل يمكنك أن تضحي بحياتك من أجل من تحب ؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

على حسب هالحبيب..

اكو حبيب يستاهل واكو حبيب ميستاهل... مدري..

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*إذا كان يسوى نعم

وإذا كان لا ما يحق

لان الحياة ميالي

مو كل شي حسن الخلق

هذي الحياة مشكله

تكثر فيها الطرق

لكن سوالي هنا 

طريق ما ينغلق

ماذا يعني لك أهل الحي يعني الجيران ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وا فشيلتاه..

ن اي جيران

جيران بيت اهلي... مناسباتهم فرض عين... لاني ما اطلع من مكاني..

وجيراني... لين عرفتهم يصير خير...

يبقى السؤال...

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ما تذخل وياهم وايد لكن اعتبرهم زي الاهل  وتهمني اخبارهم وانهم بخير* 


*((لو عندك بزو صور فاضي في غرفتك  من تفضل يكون عندك في هذا البرواز ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صوره الى ااخواني ثنينهم مع بعض....*


*نفسه~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اخوي المرحوم بس اخاف على شعور امي ..*


*تقدر تحلل شخصيه الانسان من الكتباته ؟!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ايه جربتها وايد وضبطت معاي.....*


*نفسه~*

----------


## التوبي

*ما أدري ولم أجرب

بالرغم أني مدرب

ماذا لو طلب منك أن تكتب سطرين عن

السيدة الزهراء ماذا ستكتب ؟؟

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

*عظم الله لك الأجر يا صاحب العصر و الزمان لاستشهاد سيدة نساء العالمين وكذا نعزي* 
*جميع علمائنا الأعلام وأعضاء المنتدى الكرام وجميع شيعة علي في كل مكان* 

*امممم*
*لو بكتب يعجز السان والقلب والقم في سيدة النساء عليها السلام* 

*لو اكتب مهما اكتب ماراح اوصل و وفي في حقها فهي سر الله المكنون* 

*لكن بطلب من اخي التوبي* 

*راح اكتب كم سطر (وعذريني يا مولاتي يا فاطمه على القصور* 

*...........*

*من هجمو عليها الدار ...راحت ورا البـــــــــــــاب* 

*ولاانه الرجس المعلون ..مايخاف الله ولا من يوم حساااااب* 

*عصر ام الحسن وحسين .. ومن عصرته خر المحسن عند العتاب* 

*واااااه يا المسمار ..ذخلت بصدر ام الطيااااااب* 

*وخانو وصيتك يا رسول الله المختار ..~*

*ابكي على خدك الملطوم ولا كسر الاضلاع..~*

*ياريحانة رسول الله.. يا شمعة علي الكرار* 

*يا اسرار خلق الله .. يا فاطمه الزهراء* 

*.........*

*(( والمعذره من الشعراء مجرد خربشه* *فانا لست شاعرة بل متذوقة للشعر*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*هل يوجد لديك اعداء ؟!!*

----------


## التوبي

*لي تعليق لكن ما يخيب ظن
صحيح أن الشعر يصعب
لكن ندرسه كالـفـن
يجي من تضع الكلمات
لحنه حتى لو بتـغـن
أكتب حتى لو تعتب
وتبدي الهم وتبد شجن
أطرق لشعر بيبان
يجي يوم تسمع يقول منَ
رغــــم هذا لي تعليق
إذ وقتي هنا أمكـن
مأجورين
الجواب كما قال القائل (ابليس والدنيا ونفسي والهوى..كيف الخلاص وكلهم اعدائي
يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

... على كولة السيد... كلهم اعدائي.. وزيد.. عليهم كمن ادمي معاديني..<< ادمي يعني ... من الجنسين... مو تكولوا طائفية..

يبقى السؤال

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بصراحه لا ما احس بهذا شي والحمد لله ..واذا بيكون عندي عدو فهو فقط ابلييييييييس اعوذ بالله منه* 
*..........*

*ودك تسعد  قلب من هذا اليوووم ؟!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

.. سؤال محير... هناك قلوب كثيرة اود اسعادها

وطبعا قلب مناجاة احدها.. 

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أسعد قلب شعب وليس قلب واحد كنا منهُ

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*امي واخواني ...*



*هل انت\ـي راضي\ـه عن كل تصرفاتك؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*75% تقريباً

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

.. لا.. يعني ... تقريبا نفس نسبة السيد...

لكا منا هوايته وشيء مميز كان يقوم به في طفولته... فما هو الشيء الذي كنتم تمارسونه في طفولتكم وتذكرونه بابتسامة براءة الاطفال؟؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظار بقاي قدر العصيدة أو الهريسه

حتى نأكل ما بقي فيها ثم التوزيع على بيوت الجيران

في الفريج الله على تلك الأيام الفريج بيت واحد

هل تعجبك تبادل الوجات مع أهل الفريج ؟؟
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ايه ..بس اني بصراحه مو اي جيران اكل من عندهم  .. متحمقه<<


هل ابكيت انسان عزيز عليك يوم من الايام ؟؟*

----------


## التوبي

*طبعاً أمي 

قبل سنتين و نصف

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*
لالالالالا اخوي فهمت السؤال خطا اقصد هل ابكيت يعني زعلت .. مو بكيت عليها الله يرحمها 

........

بصراحه اني ايه ابكيت ناس لكن غصبن عني 

.......

هل الديك فن الحوار ؟؟
*

----------


## noor_ccc

طبعاا وخاصه في هذا الزمان

----------


## التوبي

*دائماً بختصار
أفهم و أقدر إلي صار
من دون شجار 
أفند بعد حتى الأعذرا
أخي قبل أعتذر عن فهم السؤال
يبقى السؤال ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ماادري....


كم نسبة تتفاؤلك ؟!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

هه

صفر بالمائة..

امزح يمكن خمسة بس..<< واجد ترا..

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*تفائلوا بالخير تجدوه

دائماً متفائل من كل المسائل وهذا إللي حاصل

ما رأيك في الفيس بوك ؟؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بصراحه ووووووع ولا احبه وايد ...

يبقى السؤال*

----------


## التوبي

*عالم جديد للشهر والتعارف أبراز شخصيه
له مساؤه كثير ولكن مواكبة العصر الحديث

السؤال  ما رأيك في الأسهم و الأكتتابات ؟؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*والله الاسهم احس ما من وراها فايده هالايام* 
*راحت ايام العز عفر خخخ* 
*الحين تحطو راس المال ويلا تطلع بـ12 ريال ربح!!** ههههه*
*هذا اذا ما طلعت خسران خخخ* 




*نفسه*

----------


## التوبي

*كنتُ ولكن قد خسرت 
ما حبها و لا سبّها
ماذا تقول لمن يحتقرك دائماً ؟؟*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*الذي يحتقر الناس يعني يحتقرنفسه
بس اقوله الله يسامحك
ويبقى السؤال
*

----------


## التوبي

*ما طار طير ورتفع إلا كما طار وقع

يضع المستكبرين و يرفع المستضعفين

ماذا تقول  يودك في الله ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عفر مافهمت السؤال((**ماذا تقول لمن يودك في الله؟؟*

----------


## التوبي

*صحيح ما عرف يصوغ السؤال 

لهذا لا يستحق الأجابه 

سؤال أخر 

ما رايك في الشعر الحداثي هل يغني عن الشعر القليدي العمودي ؟؟*

----------


## noor_ccc

ما عندي اي خلفيه عن انواع الشعر 
لا يمكنني الجواب 

ويبقى السؤال مستمر

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حتى ااني ما اافهم في الشعر* 



*يبقى السؤال*

----------


## التوبي

*هذا السؤال الثاني على التوالي يتم يغيره

ماذا تقول في المبالغه بالمصاريف  التي تصرف

 قبل حضور الحفل بالنسبة لاهل العريس و العروس ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ما رايك في الشعر الحداثي هل يغني عن الشعر القليدي العمودي ؟؟

*الشعر الحداثي هو نوع من الشعر الحديث الذي يعتمد توجهاً فنياً خاصاً* 

*يعني اعتقد يغني عن جريده كامله ((بس ساليبت اكثر من ايجابياته*


ماذا تقول في المبالغه بالمصاريف التي تصرف

قبل حضور الحفل بالنسبة لاهل العريس و العروس ؟؟

*بصراحه مسخره وتبدير على خرطي لكن هذي هي الحياه والزوم الكشخه هع* 

*يبقى السؤال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مصاريف ماليها اي داعي ..كلها على ببعضها اارضاء الى الناس قبل النفس* 
*العاقله تصرف بحدود المعقول والمهم فقط ...والباقي تسافر بهم ممع زوجها* 



*نفسه~*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الحمد لله.. اني مو تبعهم ولو يحصل لي عرس اخوي ما احظره.. مو لشي بس مالي خلق ناس ونقد ودنيا.. 

المهم... كل المصاريف يجمعونها ويستفيدون منها في شي مشروع للمعاريس مثلا بيت لو سفر لو شي .. احسن.. 

متى اخر مرة قلت فيها احبك ولمن؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*أستحي أقول لكن يبقي السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اممممم سؤال محرج عفر هههههه* 
*مع هذا ااني مو من النوع الا يصرح فيها* 


*يبقى السؤال..*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

..ههه

كلتها لبنتي اليوم..

كم مرة ظحكت على نفسك هالسبوع..؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*امممممم هالاسبوع امممم* 
*والله ماني ذاكره ضحكت ااصلاا ’’احس هالفتره ما ااضحك مثل قبل :(*



*كلمة تتمناها من فترة طويله و  تنتظر  سماعها ؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*تحرير قلسطين 

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اسمي لما يدلعه ولد اختي المرحوم ...*


*س/ كلمه انت-ي  خاطرك تقولها الى شخص يعز عليك ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اشتقت الى ايامنا+حياتي بدونك ولاشي*


*نفسه~*

----------


## التوبي

*حبيبي ليه هاجرني آنا بعيــّد

عايش في حزّن آنا وهو بعيد

أزوره دوم و أتمني أهـو يعيد

حبيبي ما السبب حاقد عليــّـا

يوم تمنيت ما عشته ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*كل يوم اتمنى هالشي*

*نفسه~*

----------


## التوبي

*عندما فقدت أخي الذي أصغر مني بسنه واحدة 

حدث باقي في الذكرة رغم طول المدة ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بكتفي بكلمه وحده  فقط (الصدفه)...*


*نفسه...*

----------


## التوبي

* عندما إتصل مستشفى المركزي و أبلغ
الأهل بوفاة عمتي أختُ أبي وطلبوا منا
الذهاب لإنهاء الإجراءات و استلام الجثمان
حيث قامت القيامة في المنزل بالبكاء
تمت حالة الاستنفار وبعد وصولنا المستشفى
فوجئنا بأن العمة جالسه على العشاء
وأن المُتوافاه امرأة  أخر من بلدة مجاور
حيرة في موقف من مواقف الديرة 
مازلتُ أحتفظ بحيرات ومواقف من الديرة

السؤال لو حصل لك مثل هذا الموقف
ما ردة الفعل لديك ؟*؟

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الله يخلف عليهم بس

ابصراحة ما ادري... لاني كبل لا يتوفى احد من الاهل بكمن يوم او بيوم اني انعفس بدون سبب.. كذا مرة لاحظت هالشي.. فصرت اخاف لمن تجيني الحالة ..

بس اني مو من النوع اللي يسوي مناحة جدام احد.. انصدم واحاول اهديهم.. واذا طلع الموضوع غلط.. بضحك عليهم... ماادري لو مصورين حالهم..<< يعني اقلبها مسخرة والطف الجو تالي..

مشهد لا تنساه ابدا..؟؟؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*((حادث سياره صابني با الرعب وخوف على اخوي لي يسوق ..*

*بس الحمدلله  في الحديد ولا في العبيد* 


*يبقى السؤال*

----------


## التوبي

*[size="5"][/sحادث اصابني انعدمت السيارة وكل من راى السيارة قراء الفاتحة على روح من كان بها

لكن الفضل لله  وعاء الام  هذا الذي انقدني من الموت  والحمد لله ورحم الله  امي

شخص من تراه تذكر موقفه  ؟؟ize]*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ناسات واجد..

وبصراحة الاغلب الاعم بس اشوفهم اتذكر كل شي مو زين سووه فيني..

عندما تحن لطفولتك... ما اكثر ما تشتاق اليه...؟؟؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لعبة الخشه ...*

*كملت اسلتي يبقى السؤال ....*

----------


## التوبي

*بساطه الحياة والعيشه والتواصل بين الناس
والبيت العود العم و اولاد العم في بيت واحد

عادة عند الناس تتضايق منها ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*المجامله بزياده ....*


*شخص تحب تكون معه دائما ؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*صديقي الشاعر و هو من اقاربي

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

امممم.. 
ربما مع ابنتي..

صرخة من اعماقك .. ماذا تقول...؟؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ربااااااااااااااااااااه احتاجك ...*

*...........*


*ويش وظيفتك ؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*الوظيفه شغله سهله و هم نظيفه
للرزق هي الوسيله
حتى لو كانت قليله
المهم ماهي عليله
أحب أيدّي و اقول
الله يديم الفضيله
مهنه وارثها من أبوي
يعني ذي مهنه أصيله
ما كو شي اليوم خافي
يعني أعمل بالمطافي
أقول لمي لا تخافي
هذا قولي أظن كافي
يبقى السؤال ؟؟؟
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

.. وظيفتي من حرفين

ام..

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*يا لله نقول يبقى السؤال
مرتين أجاوب ذا مُحال
إلا إذ ماشفت خير
هذا المثل عنــّـه يقال
يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا شغل ولا ممشغله
وايد علينا شغل البيت 

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

هل تؤايد مقولة [ مابعد الكره الا محبه ] ؟!
واذا مر عليكم موقف بهالوضع ااسدحوهـ لينا هنا 

*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

هههههههههه

طبعا راح اذكر لج موقف من واني صغيرة
من ايام الروضة..

كانت اكو وحدة كل ما تشوفني تضربني وتمشع شعري.. وياي بالفصل بعد.. ودوم اني ضحيتها...

ويوم رحنا اول ابتدائي... صارت صاحبتي وتجلس جنبي.. ولليوم كل ما اشوفها نتذكر السواليف مال الطفولة.. الله يرحمنا..

يبقى السؤال

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

هل تؤايد مقولة [ مابعد الكره الا محبه ] ؟!
واذا مر عليكم موقف بهالوضع ااسدحوهـ لينا هنا 




*ايه  ...

صار هذا الموقف من ايام المدرسه  المتوسطه 
مع مدرسه العربي  سوتي موقف لي  خلتني اكره المدرسه ومع الايام ارتحت لها وحبيتها* 


كم عدد الاشخاص في المسنجر عندك؟!

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اممم

لحظة راح اعدهم..<< من كثرهم ..

الحمد لله

طلعوا 2

شيء قاسي عشته الشهر اللي راح...؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*نعم قاسي وضيّق أنفاسي
وجعلني شبه فاقد الأحساسي
ما أحب أقول خليه في الصدر خافي
يبقى السؤال ؟؟
*

----------


## hassan1411

*صعوبة في افتتاح مشروعي ؟*





*سؤالي هو* 


*كم عمرك ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*العمــّر آنا عجوز .. بس عـن طبعي ما أجوز

يبقى الســـــــــــؤال ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

هذا سؤال.. ما اعرف جوابه.. لان الاعمار بيد الله..

واذا السيد عجوز... اني كلش.. مكسره عليه..

هل تعترف باخطائك مهما كانت وبحق اي كان...؟؟

----------


## أموله

: \ لا مو لإي احد اعترف بأخطائي الا لوالديني وأخوتي احيانا

يبقى السوؤال ~؟

----------


## التوبي

* أعترف لله لأن هوّ المحاسب
أشتكي للبشر ليه
ما أحب أصير خايب
ويمكن هــوّ ما  يتحمل
ليه أسبب له المصايب
يكفي هـــمي لي في قلبي
منـــّه رأسي صار شايب
لو طلب منك جملة عتاب ماذا تقول ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اكتفي بنظرة... 

ربما لاني لمن اعاتب... تنفهم سبة .. وربما يكون الموقف جدا صعب

بس... الله يسامحه

تكسر خشم اللي جدامي مو...

يبقى الشؤال

----------


## التوبي

*حتى لو أنت شتمتي
أعتبر والله بتسّمتي
ولو تعدّي في حديثي
كم أنا سميتك أختي
.............
**عهدتُ نفسي لا أكون زعولا
حتى وإن أساؤ إليّ مقولا
وأظهرتُ أسمي للجميع موضحاً
وكرهتُ بين الأهل أظل مجهولا
وهذا كلامكِ لا تعيب مقالتي
والوجه لم يوضع للتميلا
**ما رأيك في هذا القسم بين الأقسم ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ربما اكثر قسم في الشبكة... يتسنى لنا فيه التنفيس عن .. همومنا والعتبير عن انفسنا... سواء اكنا في قمة السعادة او غاية الحزن والتعاسة

ارى انه.. احيانا نستطيع رصف بعض مواهبنا في ردودنا... ومنه تعرفنا الى بعضنا .. الى شخصياتنا ونمطنا في الحياة

والخطى التي نسير عليها.. زمنه يمكننا اخذ الكثير... رغم كون اسمه استراحة... لكنها استراحة مفيدة...

8
8
8 
طبعا اذا كان هيجي سؤالكم لاني هيجي افتهمت

وعلى كل يبقى السوال..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

الترويح عن النفس من الأمور المهمة التي يحتاجها المرء.
((وهذا القسم في محله اسم على مسمى استراااااحه 

...........


هلى انت-ي سعيد-ه ؟!

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اكذب لو قلت ايه..

يبقى السؤال..

----------


## التوبي

*يقول المثل صاحب النصف رابح
يعني الحمد لله على كل الأحوال
حتى لو عشت بدون جـــــوال
**هل نادم على شي فات عليك  ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

حتى لو كان ايه.. الندم مراح يفيد.. والعمر مراح يرجع.. والزمان ما يتكرر

يبقى السؤال

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اااااااايه ....

........

شي ضاع منك ودك يرجع ؟!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

عمري... طفولتي... امنياتي... نفسي..

بس اكيد مراح يرجع منهم شي..

يبقى السؤال..

----------


## التوبي

*كل شي صحيح ما راح يعود
عصر الأبو و عصر الجدود
كل الفرص ضاعت هناك
ومنها الجسم لو شوف عود
ظنينا أن كل شي يظَل
لكن راحل ما هو موجود
صارت مثل حلم المنام
بس الفرق يوجـد شهود
ظنينا الـدنـيـــا تــدوم
والوضع في صالحنا صعود
السؤال موقف حسيت فيه أنك كنت ظالم ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*كل لحظه وكل دقيقه وكل ثانيه اتخد قرار مو الى ممصلحتي او
 اتصرف بتصرف مو مضبوط بحق ننفسي 
او بتبع هواييي .......بكون ضلمت  ننفســـــــــــــي حزتها ]] 

هذا بالنسبه لنفسي ’اما بالنسبه لغيري اممممممم ماادري ببصراحه اذا ظلمت ااحد في يوم يخبرني؟ ’’بطلب العفو والسموحه 


نفسه ...*

----------


## التوبي

*الكل في هذي الحياة يشكو من ظلم غـيرهِ له
ولو ذهبنا لمن في نظر المظلوم أنهُ ظالم
لأبدا ظلامنهُ هو أيظن إذاً من هو الظالم ؟؟
الابن يشكو من أبيه والأب يشكو من أبنهِ
والزوج يشكو و الزوجة كذالك أكيد هناك
ظالم ومظلوم ولكن كيف هنا أكيد
أنا ظالم وهنا الكثير يشكو ظلمي 
أترك السؤال لربما هناك جوب مقنع ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اكون ظالمة لمن اخطئ في حق نفسي

او اظن ظن سيء.. في بريء...

اكون ظالمة لمن امد يدي على طفل...

ما ادري ايش اكول

بس تعالوا ردوا لو غيروا السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*لو حصل لك أن تسافر في العطلة
كم تحب تكون مدة ايام السفر ؟؟*

----------


## أموله

*ماتفرقًَ عاديً ..~ :))
وعلى حسب المكان

يبقى السؤال ~*

----------


## hassan1411

_



عشرة ايام اتكفي 





يبقى السؤال_

----------


## ورده محمديه

*15 يوم ايران 
15 يوم سوريا 
ويومين مكه 
ويومين المدينه 

~~~> طماعه ’ولا مكان بيحصل ليها*  :huh:

----------


## التوبي

*على ماذا نجاوب ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ضعووو سؤال :$*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*لو حصل لك أن تسافر في العطلة
كم تحب تكون مدة ايام السفر ؟؟
**الي يجي من الله حياه الله 
بس مشتاقة بقوه للعمرة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لو طلعت لك هديه للعمره مع اي حملة تختار اتروح؟

----------


## التوبي

*مع المتواضعين أهل بلدي

مع أخي و خالي وولدي

يمكن مع الأجنبي يعتدي

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------

عفاف الهدى (06-13-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالنسبة ليي نفس الشي 
بس غالبا روحاتنا مع فوج الرحمة 
يبقى السؤال ولا غيروه براحتكم

----------


## التوبي

*هل تحب الحج في الصيف أو الشتاء ؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اي كان بس الله يكتبها واروح

----------


## التوبي

*أعتبر السؤال موجود

أقول نفس الأجابه

هل الحج من الأولويات بعد الزواج ؟؟*

----------


## أموله

لإ =\ .. ، ، ~

من استطإع اليهِ سبيلاً .. ~

يبقى السؤال

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ربي ما رزقني حجة الا بعد الزواج

بس في بدايته اذا ماكنت واجد افضل ... عن الزحمة تالي يمكن اكو جهال لو شي..<< اتكلم عن بنات حواء..

والا الرجال اي وكت يقدر ... يروح ولا يعطي خبر ساعات

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*حججتُ خمس و عتمرتُ خمس 
وأسأل الله التوفيق للزيادة
وعدم قطع هذه العادة
حتى تكون لي في المحشر شهادة
السؤال غداً أحتفال بالمولد الشريف و خسوف للقمر
**كيف تنسيقك للحدثين في وقت واحد ؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحمد لله رب العالمين 
عصر اليوم سنتوجه لأحياء الأحتفال 
ربما نتوجه للمسجد لصلاة العشائين ان امكن
وسنستعد جميعا ونتجمع في منزلنا القديم مساء 
لأحياء المولد الشريف والأعمالهذه الليلة وصلاة الخسوف 
والله كريم ويوفق الجميع 
يبقى السؤال

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

متباركين بالمولد الشريف..

طبعا ما ادري لين الحين بالظبط شنو مخططي... لان بنتي مريضة... بس اكيد مراح اقضي الليلة في البيت...

راح اروح الحسينية... بعد الصلاة على خير

نسألكم الدعاء

ويبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*الله المعافي و المشافي يشافيها
بحق هذه الليلة ومن ولد فيها
وأرفع يــدّي داعياً الله يخليــها
**التخطيط المولد بعـد الصلاة
وبعد المولد العشاء ثم الأستعداد
لأذاء طقوس صلاة الأيات يعني
الخسوف و أسأل الله أن يكشف
كل بلاء عن هذه الأمــة**
السؤال ماذا تعني لك ليلة مولد 
*
*الأمام علي أمير المؤمنين ؟؟*

----------


## hassan1411

_

تعني لي اشياء كثيرة 

فيها ولد امام الهدى 



متباركين بالمولد الشريف 


و كل عام و انتوا بخير 


و عطونا حلاوة المولد له_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ليلة المولد هي ليلة عيد وليلة عبادة..

متباركين بالمولد..

سؤال تخشى ان يطرح عليك...؟؟ ما هو وممن؟؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*لماذا تكثر العتب في أشعارك ؟؟

و أخشى أن يكون من أقرب المقربين لي

**يبقىالسؤال ويبقى و أتمنى أن يبقى للأبقى ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

سؤال اخشى ان اسمعه من ابنتي.. واستحي اقوله

ويبقى السؤال..<< تكرم عيونك سيد

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

سؤال تخشى ان يطرح عليك...؟؟ ما هو وممن؟؟؟


*تحبي ؟!!   من اقرب الناس لي ....

ويبقى السؤال*

----------


## أموله

: \  ^^ 
نفس جواب الخاله

يبقى السؤال

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مادري ماعلى بالي شي  ..!
عاد ي الا بيسالني خله يسالني واذا ما عجبني بسكت مو مجبوره اجاوب خخ
*
*عضو\ة تحب تقرأ ردوهـ\ـا  وتعرف اخبارهـ\ـا  ؟!*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اممممممممم ما عندي جواب

----------


## التوبي

*الذي وضع السؤال

ويبقى كذلك  السؤال*

----------

ورده محمديه (06-19-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ربي يعزك سيدنا 
*
*بشرى ساره تود\ي ان تخبرنا بها؟!
*

----------


## أموله

نسبهِ ممتازه ~

يبقى السؤال

----------


## عفاف الهدى

التوفيق في اداء العمرة 
يبقى س

----------


## التوبي

*والله غير سارة 

سيارتي خربانه

ونفسي زعلانـه

وين ناوي تقضي العطلة ذي السنه ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى اعتمر هالسنه :)
*
*شخصيه غامضه في المنتدى؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*شبكة الناصرة
لا ردود و لا تعليق أربع سنوات
نصيبي رد واحد فقط لربما رأي
الأخرين يختلف بدون زعـل
يبقى السؤال؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ما ادري..

ساعات احسني... يعني مناجاة ... انتو شرايكم..؟؟؟

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*لا والله أنتِ تمثلي التواضع

والوضوح  بمعنى الكلمة

السؤال عضوأو عضوه بسيط / ـه و خفيف ظل ؟؟*

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (06-22-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الله يجبر خاطركم سيد

بالنسبة لسؤالكم.. مدري احس.. الكل عنده روح الدعابة وخفة الظل..

بس ساعات احس اموله اكثر .. مرحة وحبوبة..

والكل حبايب والله وحليوين
 وكل واحد عنده جانب من البساطة على طريقته
يبقى السؤال

----------

أموله (06-23-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*بالنسبه لي أرى الأخت عفاف الله يستر عليها
 و لا يهون الجميع كلهم حلوين
هل للعطلة فوائد أو سلبيات ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الحقيقة..

اول مرة احس ان سلبياتها واجد

اولها ماكو نظام يصير يعني الدراسة تنظم الوكت... للنوم والخروج.. صحيح تحكر..


بس مو فوضى مثل العطلة .. اذا ما بيها سفر مراح تتغير هالفوضى الا بعد العودة على خير..<< لا ينحبطوا الطلاب من الحين

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*مثل ما تقدم من الأخت الفوضى في كل شي

كيف ترى فصل الصيف أمام فصل الشتاء ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وين الشتااا...؟؟

الصيف من اكثر فصول السنة اللي نمرض فيها... ومن بداية الصيفية ما يمر علينا اسبوعين الا لازم نروح مشافي...

الصيف تخترب فيه كل المكيفات والثلاجات والفريزرات..

وينك يا شتاااا..

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*كنت أقول 
الكل يحب الشتاء ,أنا أكرّهــه
يمته يجيني الصيف يلفي بسرعه
لكن الوضع تعير الأن ليش ما أدري
السؤال هل تحب السفر ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ومن لا يحب السفر
ودي اسافر.. اصلا..

يبقى السؤال

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اكيييييييييييييييييييد ...

........


من مثلك الاعلى في المنتدى اذا يوجد  ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اممم امثل شخصي ..والكل على عيني وعلى راسي 

يبقى السؤال؟!!*

----------


## أموله

مثـلي الإعلى <  :huh:  

مِدريً والله بفكِر واقولش <  :embarrest: 

ولإ تزعلوا كل من هو اكبر مني وافهمً ...~

هل في عضو|هـ 
تود بيوم تصارحه |ـا 
بعيوبه | ـا ؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*نعم ودي أصارح نفسي بعيوبي الأملائيه المتكررة
ما أكتشفها إلا بعد فترة و ما أستطيع أصحح الخطاء
والمشرفين يستطيعوا أصلاح بعض الأخطاء ولكن .....
وفوق ذلك معظمهم مجرد أسماء وغائيون مندُ ..........
مع إحترامي للجميع كلهم أخواني و أخواتي مو.....
لكن أمامك السؤال تستطيع أن تجاوب أنت كذلك ؟؟؟*

----------


## hassan1411

_


لا يوجد احد



يبقى السؤال يسدح نفسه ؟_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يوجد ..



(وين اكثر شي تحب  السفر مع الاهل او الاصدقاء ؟!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اهلي طبعا بلا شك وما ااختار غيرهم احد ...



نفسه ~*

----------


## التوبي

*الأهل بالطبع 
ما هي مهنتك المفضلة ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ولاشي
..بس عفر احب اطبخ بس دي ما يسموها مهنه خخ :$
نفسه~
*

----------


## التوبي

http://www.alnassrah.com/threads/107884-%D8%A7%D

*الهوايات كثيرة تجدها بموضوع عفاف
المهن الأطفاء 
يبقى السؤال لثالث العابرين هنا ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مهنه..
مو المهنه نفس الوظيفة

واحلى شي .. مهنتي.. اني ام..<< كأني مجاوبة عليه من قبل..

كيف تتعامل مع اعصابك في قاعة الانتظار..؟؟ في مطار في مستشفى... لو انتظار اختبار او نتائج..<< سؤال شامل

----------


## التوبي

*في الأنتظار مع روقتي و قلمي أخربش
مثلاً في المستشفى أقول
**ما أريد أذهب إلى دكتور
ولا مختص نفسـاني
صدّق أن المرض مؤلم 
وطــول الـوقـت أذاني
صرت أسهر طوال الليل
حتى الصبح وحـــــداني**
يبقى الشعر .. قصدي السؤال ؟؟*

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (06-26-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ضحكتني بجد واني نفسي ابجي سيد

.. اني كل مرة انتظر.. يكون القلب يصفق والحالة صعيبة..

واصعب شي لمن افكر ان وردتي بكرة في غرفة العمليات واني برة انتظر...

بصفة عامة.. اني انسلق وانقلي وانشوي واني انتظر.. << مع انو اسمها مناجاة الصابرين ها..

----------


## التوبي

*أقول هنا
دربٍ مشـيـتـه الكل يمشي بمـّشاه
ما أحـد على دربــه يشوف النهاية
كم واحـــدٍ يشرف على حـــد منواه
ويكـتـشـف أنـه عـنـد أول بـدايـــه
نفس السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الانتظار تعب نفسي حقيقي.. ما عدا انتظار الفرج... فهو غذاء روحي..

لحظة الم قاسية لن تنساها...؟؟؟

----------


## hassan1411

_



تعودت على الانتظار بشكل عام 



اشغل نفسي و لا اراقب الساعه علشان لا يطول الوقت 



كيف تقضي وقتك في الاجازة ؟_

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حياتي كلها ااجازه في اجازه
اقضي وقتي بين اربع جدران.. في النوم ~الشغل~السهر~النت ..روتين يومي ملل جدا  !!


يبقى السؤال*

----------


## أموله

*:\ اللهِ اعلم .. 
اللي يكتبه الله نسويه في الاجإزه <<  يلعن ام الجواب الخطير

وش الصفه اللي تحبها في شخص تغليه ؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مبتسم

يبقى السؤال

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اجتماعي ...


يبقى السؤال*

----------


## أموله

:d  خخجول ..~


وشُ عطرك ؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

عطر الور .. و الصاله ...


يبقى السؤال

----------


## أموله

: p ان‘َـي عطوِر البيتٌ كلهإ افسسـر‘َ لي منهإ ..  بس اكثـرِ شي دلع بنإت × جوفان  .. !

يبقى . .

----------


## التوبي

*العود**و* *التكار* *
يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

شنو كل هالمدة وما تغير هالسؤال..

اني جاوبت عليه

السؤال التالي..

صورة تذكارية مع من تريدها ان تكون..؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اممم 

مع شخص لم يُولد بعد......!

نفسه~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*صوره جماعيه مع اهلي كلهم ..


يبقى السؤال*

----------


## أموله

: \ لحإلي <~ :  :notrust: 

وششَ اكلتك المفضله ؟

----------


## hassan1411

_


احب البيتزا و الشاورما و الهبرجر و مندي لحم و مندي دجاج 
و كرونة و حاجات واجد 




جاي شهر رمضان المبارك ويش اول حاجه تفطر بها و اتحبها ؟_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لعن الله يزيد..
ماي بااااااااااااااااااااااااااارد..

طبقكم المفضل..؟؟

----------


## أموله

= \ كـلها نعممَه .. امممممممم مافي عفر كل شي نعمة ربي


......  يبقى

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بشامييييييييل ...تبوله  ..

يبقى السؤال*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
بطآطس مقلي .. كبآب .. اشيآء كثيره الحمدلله ع النعمة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
شنو افضل لعبة تحبهآ ؟ تحبيهآ  ؟؟*

----------


## التوبي

*<> 
أتذكر يوم كنا في الفريق
نلعب التيلة و الخطة في وسط ذك الطريق
لا أحـد فينا يعاني و لا أحد يشكو الضيق
كنا نشعر أسرة وحدة ما نميز هذاصاحب أو صديق
ذا الزمن الكل أتباعد والتعاون ما أحد منهم يطيق
أسمحوا لي لعبتي المحبوبة كورة لعبتها وسط الفريق
يبقى السؤال ؟؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

الخشه غميضه   هع 


شي ودك يصير  في شهر رمضان المبارك

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

امممممممممم

ودي...يتحقق شي في بالي..

وودي اكون ليلة القدر يم مولاي ابا عبد الله عليه السلام

اول شهر رمضان في حياتك اشلون صمته..؟؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*صعب كان وايد ......


.........


هل انت-ي راضي-ه عن نفسك ؟!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نوعا ما 


نفسه~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بصراحه لا ...

............

شخصك ودك تقدم له هديه ؟!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*امي .. واهديها عمريي 

نفسه ~*

----------


## التوبي

*<>
 خالتي لانها علمتني الصلاة
في صغري و قالت أعطني هدية 
من معاشك إذا أشتغلت سوف أهديها
ختمة و أوهبها لروحها و روح أميــــــــــ
يبقى ســــؤال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اكيد امــــــــــــــــــــــي ...


.........


اخره مره دمعة عيونك فيها وليش ؟!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اممممم عفر اخر شي بوفاة الامام علي سلاام الله عليه ..يجوز في بعدها بس مو متذكره 


نفسه ~*

----------


## التوبي

*بكيت على أبن خالي قبل أسبوع
مات في حادث في شارع أحد
ثما عشر سنه
يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*^
^
^
الله يرحمه ويرحم جميع المومنين والمومنات 
............

اخره مره دمعة عيونك فيها وليش ؟!!
اخر مره امس الفجر من انسان غالي....
........

هل لديك اصدقاء اصغر منك سن با وايد او اكبر منك او في نفس عمرك ؟!
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *بكيت على أبن خالي قبل أسبوع
> مات في حادث في شارع أحد
> ثما عشر سنه
> *



*عظيم الاجر لقلوبكم الطاهره  اخي .. 
رحم الله فقيدكم واسكنه فسيح جناته مع محمد واله 

والسموحه على التأخير في التعزيه 

اخر الاحزان ان شاء الله 
*













> *
> 
> 
> هل لديك اصدقاء اصغر منك سن با وايد او اكبر منك او في نفس عمرك ؟!
> *



*اكبر~> ايه
اصغر~> ما اعتقد!!
من نفس عمري~> الاغبيه*


*نفسه~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اصغر مني قليل ..اغلبهم نفس عمري واكبر ...


احلى شي سعدك يوم العيد ؟!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*احلى شي سعدك يوم العيد ؟!

اممم مادري 
عفر شفتيني كيفه ضاق خلقي من النعس لاني مواصله 

يؤ صج فيه شي فرحني وايييييد , مكالمه غير متوقعه ابد :$



... نفسه~

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*احلى شي سعدك يوم العيد ؟!

شوفة ومكالمة احباب قلبي الليله العيييييييييييييييد (عيدي غيير: tickledpink :

...........


فيه احد زعلك هذا اسبوع ومن وليش؟!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*امممم عفر الاخبار الا تنزل علي كـ الصاعقه هالفتره ابد مو طبيعيه ..بس الحمدلله رب العالمين عفر قريب يموت الاحساس مني وبرتاح ,وبلا زعل وبلا وجع قلب [[يكفي! 


نفسه~*

----------


## hassan1411

*


اي



في ناس اعزهم واجد ما كانهم يعرفوني و قطعوني 
ولا حتى رسالة العيد رسلوا او باركوا اليي 



قول رايك في عضو من الاعضاء و بصراحه ؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*العم ابو سلطان كان اجتماعي مع الكل وروحه طيبه وحلوه 

لكن اختفى!! وغاب عن المنتدى؟! وعسى المانع خيييييييير
.......

يبقى السؤال*

----------


## hassan1411

*اممممممم اسال سؤال و اجاوب عليه 




الصراحة ما عرفت الاعضاء عدل



بس ارتحت الى  وردة محمدية و انين و اموله 


وردة محمدية طيبة و على نياتها 

انين نشيطة و حبوبة 


اموله اجتماعية مع انه ما اليها حس هاليومين 



هادي راي في بعض الاعضاء مع فائق احترامي و تقديري لهم 




تحياتي : hassan*

----------

أنيـ القلب ـن (09-13-2011), 

ورده محمديه (09-12-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وين السؤال ؟!!!  طلع رحله عفر هع 
*

----------


## hassan1411

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يتمشى شوي





طيب




عضو ودك تعطيه كف؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ولا احد بصراحه كلهم اخواني ...


يبقى السؤال*

----------


## hassan1411

*

ما احد يستاهل كف 



عضو تفتح له قلبك؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اممممممم

ما ادري ولا احد ..

ورده محمديه بحكم انها بنت اختي 

يبقى السؤال*

----------


## hassan1411

*


لا احد 




عضو ما تستغني عنه؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*امممم  وايد اعتقد اغلب لي في المنتدى  بس بالاسم ما بقول 

بدونهم المنتدى ولا شي 

يبقى السؤال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اممم عضو ما ااستغي عنه..> خالتي انين 
او واجد اعضاء,, من ضمنهم شذى لانه بصراحه المنتدى مو حليو بدونها 


نفسه~*

----------


## hassan1411

*


و الله ما ادري 





عضو مميز عند؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*احتفظ بالجواب لنفسي

نفسه ،،*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اممممم

ما ادري بصراحه كل شخص له ميزه و سلوب تميزه عن غيره 

........

كم ساعه تكفيك نوووووم ؟!*

----------


## hassan1411

*خمس الى ست ساعات 




يبقى السؤال؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*والله مافيه عدد معين احيانا ساعتين تكفي واحيانا نص اليوم خخخ  ..بس بشكل عام 8 ساعات 


تفضل تبوح اسرارك لشخص قريب منك او لشخص مجهول وبعيد عنك ؟!
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*قريب مني لكن مو شرط في الدم قريب من فكري ويرتاح لهم قلبي...

يبقى السؤال*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مجهووول افضل..<< اقتنعت بانوالاقارب عقارب حتى لو اصحاب ومثل الاخوان..

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*القريب و لا الغريب

السؤال يبقى ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*البعيد 


هل بكيت يوماً من شدة الفرح؟!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ايه 
.........
ماهي ردة فعلك بشخص يقلد سلوبك سوى كان لك نمط معين في الكتابه او تقليد تصرفاتك ؟!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اذا كان الشخص له معزه عندي ومحبه ~~> بطير من الوناسه 

بس اذا كان الشخص عادي بالنسبه لي ~~~> شوي وبنفجر من القهر لاني ما ااحب هالحركه ابد ومجربتنها 


نفسه~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*نفس ردك ورده ...


.....


اسعد يوم عندك في الاسبوع وتمنى هذا اليوم يطووول؟!*

----------


## hassan1411

*يوم الخميس احسه حلو 




يبقى السؤال ؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يوم الاربعاء والخميس ...

.......

اكثر مكان ترتاح-ه  فيه ؟!*

----------


## hassan1411

*

بيتنا 


يبقى السؤال؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*غرفتي .. وجو المزارع


يبقى السؤال*

----------


## hassan1411

*

كل البيت ارتاح فيه و خاصة ادا فيه الاهل


ادا فاضي يصير مفجع



ما هي اصعب لحظه عليك ؟
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*فقد اعز النااااااااس ...

يبقى السؤال..*

----------


## hassan1411

اي و الله صعبه جدا 


امنية تتمنى ان تتحقق ؟

----------


## لمعة

امنيتي أن التقي بشخصية مثلي !!


كم الساعه حالياً في لندن ؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*امممم 
الحين احنا 9 المساء  اعتقد هم بيكون 5 العصر 

ماهي البلده التي تتمنى زيارتها ؟؟*

----------


## لمعة

اعتقد فرق 3 ساعات 

أيران 

كم عدد كواكب المجموعه الشمسيه ؟

----------


## صرخة العطشان

_عدد الكواكب 9

__
__ متى تنام .. / ي



_

----------


## لمعة

أنام وقت مااشاء 


وين بتروح بكرة ؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ولا محل .. بيتا اخواني وخواتي يجو لينا  يوم الخميس

يبقى السؤال ..~*

----------


## لمعة

هههههههههههه 

أنا بروح السووووق !


طيب وين بتروح بكره ؟

----------


## hassan1411

بكرة اجازتي يعني نوم و العصر اروح المقبرة 

و الليل في البيت 



يبقىالسؤال

----------


## لمعة

ههههههههه 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مابروح مكان 

كم عبايه عندك ؟ اوكم عقال عند ك ؟؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*3 عبايات ...

يبقى السؤال*

----------


## لمعة

عندي عبايه واحدة فقط وافكراغيرها!!

شسوي لماتسهر بروحك ؟!

----------


## hassan1411

*

اشاهد فلم 
او
على النت ادخل الفيس 
و
العب بلياردو
و
و ادخل المنتدى

يبيقى السؤال ؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*((اشاهد مسلسلاتي المفضله يايانيه.. او كوريه ..

او اغزل صوف.. او اشخبط 

السؤال حلو يبقى*

----------

